# /  .

## .

,  /       .
- ,    ,   /  "".
- ,       .
    .       ?!
   ?

----------


## sveetna

> ,  /       .


 ,    .

----------


## Rosa

, ..    ,  ,  -           ..?

----------


## DENISKA

> ,  /       .
> - ,    ,   /  "".
> - ,       .
>     .       ?!
>    ?


      \ (       ).     .
        .  . :yes:

----------


## 25



----------


## Daria

-        / .  -             ,      /     .

----------


## kaso

> ,      /     .


   .       -. ..  ,      :Wink:

----------


## MALEK

/  ,       ,                 /    ,    -    .   ?

----------


## _51

:Smilie:

----------


## .

""?

----------


## _51

,     ,  . :yes:

----------


## .

,          ,  ,    . .      ,   10-40%       ; 100% .  .    .  .     .   .     .      .

   ,   ,       (, )                     .  .: ,   .  .    ;  .       ;  .          ()  ()   .  .    ,       , ,      .

  1.    -,  ; 2.  .

----------


## .

/.
18.               -,     .

----------


## sveetna

*  .*,   ? :3:

----------


## kaso

: 



> **  **


  :Wink:

----------


## .

,    !
  ,    -!
      .

----------


## .

> : 
> 
> :


..  ,    ,   ,    /  ?!

----------

*MALEK*, 


> /  ,       ,                 /    ,    -    .   ?


 -     ,   .
     - ,   .

----------


## Abra

*sveetna*,   .
    ,    :
 "      ?"
 ,"   -    ?"

----------


## sveetna

*Abra*,     ?

----------


## Abra

*sveetna*,      ...

----------


## Abra

*sveetna*,      ...

----------

,  - (  )  ,     "", ..    62-1  -    .
 ,         "" .
    .  01 ,    31 ,      .
    /,     ,     .
 :Smilie:

----------

,      ,      ?     ,        ,   .        ,    ?

----------

,   ,       **,    - "   (      ,   )-"    - .    ,   -      ,   -  .

----------


## 25

.   -  .  ...

----------

:Embarrassment: 
  1 ,   .         :Smilie:

----------


## 25

**,         .  . ,    .

----------


## MALEK

/:   2005  /         ,       /  12 ,    22 .    .       ,            5000.     ?

----------


## 25

*MALEK*,  ?    ?

----------


## MALEK

.    :     /    /    ,       6-03-404       .   1    01.01 ,  2  02.02  ..    5000 .      .    ,       .        05 .   -         /.

----------

,     /,        -  .        -  ,       .     , ..   .    : 1/1, 1/2 - ?

----------

,   "5000 "   120  
 120.          
1.        ()   ()  ,         ,     ,   2  ,

  " ",            .

                  ,   -,    ,  (       )             ,  ,  ,      .


" ",  -   ,  ,

----------


## MALEK

/  2  01.01.      1 -  02.01?    01.01      -  ""  ??

----------


## poncha

*MALEK*,     -   ???      ?   ...

  :  /        ,      . 
       -  ,   .     ,     ..   .

----------

.  ,  ,        ,         ,  , ,    -.

----------

,        -        .  ,                  !

----------

. , ,     .          ? ?

----------

,         .   , -,  ,    ,    ,         , .         ,       ,     .

----------


## Timritari

> ,                  !


      ?    -?     ?         -?    -    ?   -     ?

        .      ,   " ,  ".      ,      .    .       ,     ,    -     ..   ,     1-  N- .        ,      ,            .

----------


## Rimskaya

...
1. .   , 
2.  ,   
3.  
      ?
      - ,   :-(

----------

> ...
> 1. .   , 
> 2.  ,   
> 3.  
>       ?


 ,   ,            -,     .

----------


## Tanya S.K.

> ,  - (  )  ,     "", ..    62-1  -    .
>  ,         "" .
>     .  01 ,    31 ,      .
>     /,     ,     .


 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

.     ?

----------


## SagittaR

:       -   - -001, -002, -003  ..,   ""  -  .    , " "    .   , ..  ,  , -      .

----------

-           ,       .     - ,  .....
             (.120).
,  ,        .
      ???

----------

-  ?    1       ,    .      -    .      -      ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> -  ?


    ...   ...

----------


## Rimskaya

**, ..   . .    ?
     ...

----------

> , ..   . .    ?


,  - -  .    -    .



> ...


1?    .   ,   01  " "     :Smilie:

----------


## Rimskaya

**,        ,  1    ,       ,    ,    ..       ,    . .  ...

----------

> ,    ,    ..       ,    . .  ...


   .    -       -.         .      -?  90-3 76.. ,    ?

----------


## Rimskaya

90.3 76,      90.3 68.2

----------

> 90.3 76,      90.3 68.2


       ?   - ???
 ,         - - /  (      :Wink:  ) -     76..       ,  1  ,   .

----------


## Jil

-   ,         ,                  .   2000 -    .

----------


## Mariette

> -   ,         ,                  .   2000 -    .


 ,  ,      .    -     /,         .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## yulya *

-    ,        .       . . .?

----------


## Jil

,        .         :    , -             . :Confused:

----------


## msv70

> ,        .         :    , -             .


   ... -      ...          ...,   ,   ,         ,      ...   ...,     -   ,          ...  ...     ,       ...

----------


## Jil

,          .

----------


## Jil

,

----------


## ITSka

> ,   ,       **,    - "   (      ,   )-"    - .    ,   -      ,   -  .


    -  ???        !!!

----------

-      .( , 31 ).   .

----------

-       .
 51   62.2       2500 .
 76     68.2       381 .

   62.1   90.1.1   2500
               90.3    68.2     381
  -    68.2    76   381.
   ,     .

----------

> -    68.2  76 381.


 .     76. 68.2 -381

----------

> ,          .


  .     "    ,    "    ... :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> "    ,    "    ...


   ,      ,  ?

----------

> ,      ,  ?


   .     ... 

   -  ,         .      ,   ,     .    /  ,   .

----------

> /:   2005  /         ,       /  12 ,    22 .    .       ,            5000.     ?


,   . ,   /  .,       -  / .   ,      (   , , - )     "", , ,     . ,   / (   )     "  /",  1     .

----------

> ,   / (   )     "  /",  1     .


 ,     ,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## ITSka

> ,   / (   )     "  /",  1     .


    -   1          -

----------

-    /-    01/11-1  11.01.05

----------

> -    /-    01/11-1  11.01.05


   ,    ?
01/11-1  11.01.05
01/12-2  12.01.05

01/11-3  13.01.05?

----------

> ,    ?
> 01/11-1  11.01.05
> 01/12-2  12.01.05
> 
> 01/11-3  13.01.05?



01/11-1  11.01.05
01/11-2  11.01.05
01/11-3  11.01.05

01/12-1  12.01.05
01/13-1  13.01.05

----------


## Taly

.

1 -  ,        -  -       .

2 - ,      ,     -  -           .

   -   ,   "".  1   2004    -      .

----------


## .

> -  ???        !!!


 , ITSka!      !    ( ) .-.            .-      ,          ().

----------

./.  ,  ,       -???    ?

----------


## Abra

> 


   ...     --...
...  ... ...

----------


## VasilisaV

,       -,   .
  -    .....    ,       -   .

----------


## Abra

> ./.  ,  ,       -???

----------



----------

.., ..,   !!!       1....   .        ,   ..,    -  ...,     ...  . ,   ! !!  :Wow:

----------


## .

:Wow:  !   :yes:

----------


## gusiy-75

,     .         ,

----------


## gusiy-75

:Wink:

----------


## gusiy-75

" "    1         :Frown:

----------

> .


-  -   ,    - ,     -    .



> " "    1


 ,   .    1   .

----------

-  ,         .      ,   ,     .    /  ,   .[/QUOTE]

    ,     -    ,   ???

----------


## Rosa

> ,      ,      ?     ,        ,   .        ,    ?


      /        "",      ....  ,     ,    ...

----------

> " "    1


          .  . ,  ,    .        ..  ..     !

----------


## ltymuf

.
   2006 .    ,     ,      ,  -   ,           (. 1 . 172  ),    (. 6 . 172  ).
  -    .      .    . (-    .    )

----------


## Abra

> .., ..,   !!!       1....   .        ,   ..,


     . ,    ...

----------


## Abra

> 2006 .    ,     ,      ,  -   ,


-   ""       ,    ,         .

----------

,     -  ,   " "?

----------


## Andyko

-.  -    .

----------


## Chaos

?  -     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

-.  -    .
    ?

----------


## Andyko

. ,          . , ,      -?

----------

,           ,     ,       ,         ?     1   ,     ,         ?

----------


## Olga2003

,   ?

----------

,    .

----------


## Olga2003

,       ,

----------

Olga2003,    ,    ? ,  ...

----------


## Andyko

- .

----------


## Olga2003

,

----------

.   ?

----------


## Andyko

**,    ,  


> 


?

----------

Andyko,   .       .

----------


## Andyko

.               .

----------

Andyko, .    .  !!

----------


## pretty

,        ,  ,   .    ,   , . .  :yes:

----------


## VicV

> :
> .., ..,   !!!       1....   .        ,   .., 
> 
>      . ,    ...


      1.    , ,    .     ,      .    .  , ,            /,       . ,     .

----------


## olga_buh

"  "   ,       .  ,     ,  ,  -        , ..    .      ,      .      ,     ,      - .    ,  ,       . 
,        . 

   /    ,       . 
     ,        .

----------


## -

/  ,       ,             . .      ?.   .         -   ,          -  .      /  - ,  - .        /  ,   /      1.

----------


## Anechka@

> *MALEK*,  -     ,   .
>      - ,   .


   ! :Smilie:

----------

> 


  .   -          .     -      .   .     .

----------

> 1.    , ,    .     ,      .    .  , ,            /,       . ,     .


  .     .       (   )    /  ,  . -,      -!     .

----------


## stas

> -      .


    ,  - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ASD2000

*stas*, 


> -          .    -      .   .     .


     ,      ?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> *stas*,      ,      ?


  -        . :Wink:      .

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> -        .     .


  :Big Grin: .    - ,    /  /,     /  ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,  - ?


      . :Wow:

----------

> **,      .    - ,    /  /,     /  ,


  .  :Big Grin:       ,    /  ?

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> ,    /  ?


    -    - ,    !           .

----------

> **,     -    - ,    !           .


,          ,          ?        .

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> ,          ,          ?


      . ,    -     :yes:  .   ,   ,    ,   ,   .       ,    ,    /,          /  ,        :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> .


**,      -   ?

----------

-  ?
    ?

----------


## stas

**,    ,     .

----------


## Natrix

> -  ?
>     ?


  ,     .
   ,    /    .
 , "  -  " :Big Grin:

----------


## Juli@

/  .     1  ,  1  /  .   / .  2  ,   /   .       .
   . / ,       /  .
   , /    .    .

----------


## Brainy

,  ,    , ,  - /.     -  ,    .

----------

> **,       . ,    -     .   ,   ,    ,   ,   .       ,    ,    /,          /  ,


 ,   ,   .    ,    ,   ,   ?           ,  -    .

----------

> **,      -   ?


     . :Big Grin:

----------

> **,    ,     .


     . :yes:

----------


## 17

_ 
 154.        (, )
1.       (, ),      ,      (, ),    ,      40  ,    (  )      .
   ,        ( ,  )           ,   ,  ,  ,          13  167  .
     (, )     ,  ,     ,    ,     ._

   , ,            ?     . ..    : 
-   118 ..,      - 18 ..
-    110 ..,    /     18 % - 16,78 ..
        18 - 16,78 = 3,22 ..

  , ..      3-4      . 
Help !

----------


## ASD2000

*17*, 


> 110 ..,    /


  :Wow:  /         ,         /  .

----------

-       ,        -  (, ...)  ;        .

----------


## 17

, ... 
  ,       :
 - ,        +    ,     ,        .
         ...
 ...

----------

- .      :Asthanos: .     .     -     .     .     .    .     ?

----------


## -

> .


   (  )   .    ????           .

----------

> 



-      5 ,,,,,,,

----------

> (  )   .    ????           .


   -,,,,,,,,,              !,,,,,,,,    ( )   ,,,

----------

> - .     .     .     -     .     .     .    .     ?


              , ..   -   ,,,    .

----------

> , ..   -   ,,,    .


    ,,,,    68   76.,,,,,,,,,    ?

----------

> ,,,,    68   76.,,,,,,,,,    ?


        .       ?     ?   ?:    -      .   . 
    .
  -    -            :Smilie:

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> ,,,,    68   76.,,,,,,,,,    ?


    ?   ,      ,    ,   !    ?    ,    ,     .      ,

----------

> , ..   -   ,,,    .


 -   ..  ..                :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -   ..  ..


,,,,     :Smilie:

----------

> **,    ?   ,      ,    ,   !   ?    ,    ,     .      ,


      (   )   ???

   ???

----------

62/2  76/         /!   ,          .

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> ???


  :Wow:     ,  !   :Smilie:

----------


## Natalie80

-      ,          ,    ..

----------


## ASD2000

*Natalie80*,     ,         ,      ,    /  .           .

----------

> -      ,          ,    ..


.     .  ,    .      .

----------

!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,   1: - 7.7.,,,,,,,,,,,   ,,   ,,,,,         ,,,,    ,,,,,, :Frown: ,,,,,,,,,,
   ???

----------

.,,,,,,,,,       60.1 .60.2,,,,,,   :Frown:

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> ???


  :Wow:  ! 


> 


   !   ,   ,    -  . .   ,   -        .

----------


## ASD2000

**,       .

----------

60.2 . 51
   41 . 60.1,,,,,,,, -     " ",,,,,,,,,,   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,     60 ,,,,,    60.1 60.2,,,    ,,,,,,,,,,,
   ,,,         60,,,,,,,,,,    60.60

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> 60.2 . 51


   "",      ; 


> -     " "


  :Wow:     !     -!     :   .   .    "   ".  " "  : 41,1 60,1 ; 19,3 60,1; 68,2 19,3; 60,1  60,2.   , !

----------



----------


## ASD2000

**,    :Smilie: ,

----------

,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,  -  ,,,  / ,,,,,,,   :Hmm:

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> 


   ,

----------


## ASD2000

**,   !   ?  ?         ?   ?   ?

----------

60,60,,,,,,,,,
    ,,,,,,,,      ,,,,,,

----------



----------


## ASD2000

**,    ...  skewer@mail.ru

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> 


     :

----------

> **,     :


 /

----------


## ASD2000

**, 


> /


  :Smilie:

----------


## ASD2000

**,   ...     ,    :            ,     ?

----------


## ASD2000

,    ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,    ,


!!,,,   .  .    ,,,,,,,      -       ,,,,

----------


## 78Ya

.     ,      .   .

----------

.    ,    ,    ..        .(   ).     .  . , 1-,   .

----------

,      7.7,  /  ,     ,     62/2, ,      "" - "  "-"/ ",     " ",      "  ",       ""-"  "- "   ".      51 62/2, 76 68, 90 68, 68 76( )

----------


## Taly

__ ,         -   " "     ,     ""        ,   ...

----------


## AnnaMeyt

. 31      (100% ),    15 . ,      \  ?

----------


## lotre

2003.
   /.     .     /.  ,    .                 .   .   .  ,   . 
        /  !

  , , ,         ?
   ?

----------


## Simfonia

...   ,   ....

----------

> . 31      (100% ),    15 . ,      \  ?


,     .   -  -.   (),   62.2  76..  -     -  .   :    " " - "  "     .

----------

> ,     .   -  -.   (),   62.2  76..  -     -  .   :    " " - "  "     .


 !!!!  ::nyear::

----------


## AnnaMeyt

> ,     .   -  -.   (),   62.2  76..  -     -  .   :    " " - "  "     .


C :Smilie:

----------


## buh

:
 3  168  -     5 
          ,       5   ,  ...

  1     , 

  ?

----------

/  , -   1,       ,     ?    ? (  / 62/2).
 :Wink:

----------

> ? (  / 62/2).


 ,  ,    .......,  .  :Frown: 
*buh* , 


> ?


,  ,     ...     . ,        .

----------


## _

/   .    !       ...         :yes:

----------


## Swetlanatuz

,  /      - " "     ,         /    . ,      .     /   ?      !

----------


## _

- ""   :yes:

----------


## TS2006

,     ,  ...
  :
1.  ()    20 .    ,      .
2.     34 860 .    (14860)     
3.   ,    - 3050,85 (  )  5317,63 (  )
     ? ,  .

----------


## Andyko

,     .

----------


## TS2006

2 , 1 -    ,  2 -  ?   ? 
     (        )    , .....?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


.


> 


  ?  :Wink: 


> ..

----------


## TS2006

-   ()
  ,       ""  " ",    
     (  )?

----------


## Elena2

> -   ()
>   ,       ""  " ",    
>      (  )?


  -    ( )            -,    ""   "".              ,      .

----------


## TS2006

?   -  ?

----------


## _

1 -   :yes:

----------


## VicV

> 1 -


  .       .    "  . -  , "  , .   ,     "  "      .

----------


## TS2006

> ,      .


            ,    ?

----------


## 78Ya

> ?   -  ?


   .

----------


## TS2006

,      ,   ? 
 ,     ,          ,     . 
 ,    ????

----------


## VicV

1, :
1.    .     .
2.      .     .
3.   "   ",       .  . ,        "  ".        .

       .

----------


## 78Ya

> 2 , 1 -    ,  2 -  ?   ? 
>      (        )    , .....?


     ,                    ,     . 1      ,    ,    .

----------


## TS2006

, ....
  :
1.  ()    20 .    ,      .
2.     34 860 .    (14860)     
3.   ,   - 3050,85 (  )  5317,63 (  )

     ,       ?

----------


## VicV

> ,       ?





> 3.   "   ",       .  . ,        "  ".       .


  :Smilie:

----------


## TS2006

,

----------


## 78Ya

> 1, :
> 1.    .     .
> 2.      .     .
> 3.   "   ",       .  . ,        "  ".        .
> 
>        .


   !

----------


## YUM

> /  2  01.01.      1 -  02.01?    01.01      -  ""  ??


-     5-   .     ""

----------


## YUM

> **,     -    - ,    !           .


-,   " -",  "-"  :Big Grin:  .
 -,  ,             "" ...
  .

----------

-        / .

----------

> ,     ,  ...
>   :
> 1.  ()    20 .    ,      .
> 2.     34 860 .    (14860)     
> 3.   ,    - 3050,85 (  )  5317,63 (  )
>      ? ,  .


   ..       " " (..     ).

----------

> -     5-   .     ""


    /  ...   5     .., ..    .  .    /  02.03,  ..  09.03.
 ?

----------


## Marelena

> /  ...   5     .., ..    .  .    /  02.03,  ..  09.03.
>  ?


   ,     . 
, ,   ,         ,          :Lupa:

----------

"",   ,       /, .   ,         ,      ...    :Cool:

----------


## Marelena

> ...



    ?? 1? ?
  -  ,   - ?
/   : "  ,    "/

,    1,    ?  
 ,  ,  ,   -

----------

. ,  , .  /  " " ,        .   ,      /? ?  :Wow:

----------


## Marelena

1       -  . 
         ,     2     9

----------

,    -     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Eva721

, . 

     ,   .       .        .    .    ,   .  -   .        . -,   05.04.07   2007.  ?  .    ,           .  ?   ,        ?      .      ,   ,    . .

----------

> , . 
> 
>      ,   .       .        .    .    ,   .  -   .        . -,   05.04.07   2007.  ?  .    ,           .  ?   ,        ?      .      ,   ,    . .


          (  )   .       . ,      ,      .  /   5  .

----------

,   
  -      
   ,        -      :
    /    04.06.06 
     05.06.06 
      06.06.06  , 

     3             ,     ?

----------


## Irina-vss

,              - (914  02.12.2000,  1  2,   3  17)

----------

> ,  /       .
> - ,    ,   /  "".
> - ,       .
>     .       ?!
>    ?


 914

----------


## feb

* !*
   / (  )         ,      . (    )
 .

----------

/        /, -    ,  , -    ,      ,     ,    :Wink:

----------

: -       :  1 ....,  -      ,     : 1 ....
 ,    , -?

----------

,  .
    1000,    944,      .    1000  ,  
   1944  .  297 - 153    144   (    -296-54),
   1000  ..  153 (-152-54).
    ? :yes: 
  , 
    :
    -  144,   - 153 297,            .   - 153 .
               6         ,          ?
        .      ,     -  ?
   !

----------


## Mariette

!      944,   944 -    76   -   .

----------

. 
             (1000 ),      = 944.   ?

----------


## AZ 2

> = 944

----------


## Seamni_oec

76     ???????

----------

.
    . 
  -    ,     ,          :Wow:  .
   -   \     -,      \  ?
       -   -  .    -  , .           .

----------


## Andyko

> -   \     -,      \  ?


 ,       ,  ?

----------

> 76     ???????


     68.2   76 -     .    .

----------


## gusiy-75

!
      .  ,     , ..   .    ,    ,    .   1

----------


## AZ 2



----------


## Olga.

> 


 


> .

----------

.

----------


## shoka

> -,   .


 !     :Frown: 

   (1000. - 50%   ) 12.10 -        ( ).
20.10      (1000.),      -    -   ( ).
03.11   .      -      - 2000.
   ,      -      .

 ?
   -     " - "  -:
1)       
2)-     
3)   ()      ,  ?   ?

!

----------


## tinkaer

,    :Smilie:

----------


## Natalie80

> ,


    ?   !!       !!!!   -     -,   !!!! 
     -        . 
,  169, . 5, . 4

----------


## shoka

Natalie80 !
    ,      ?

----------


## Natalie80

> ,      ?


, /  .. 
!  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,    -,     :      100%  ,    (  )  ,     ,        /?
         ?     .

----------


## weranik

> ,     ,    -,     :      100%  ,    (  )  ,     ,        /?
>          ?     .


  , /   ..     .     . /        :Smilie:

----------

.    ?

----------

?   ,     ,     .
      , ,        ,        ,   ,    - ,     ...
       . ,   ,              - (     ).    ,      .
     -? ,               . ( 25 )
     ?        ..
   ))
, ,  )) , ,     ..   (  ,    ),      !! ))      )) !!  ))

----------


## shoka

1.
 :    ** -         - ( .)        ** -,    ** ?

----------

shok
    -  .76   68.2)
   -   (   5  -        )  -12. 
      -    .
    -       (  76,).

----------

.    :      ()    -    .        1      () .   -       . ,             .    ,      ?   -  ?

----------


## weranik

> .    ?


    .

----------

, .. -         .    -         .        62.1  62.2      .   "  "     51, 62.2  -  .     .

----------


## consul777

,  -    ,    ,    (     ).     !!!
     -     ,      .     , -     .

----------


## adianva

*consul777*,           ,        .-        ,    (   ). ,    -          , -       ,          ,     .       ,  ?

----------


## consul777

adianva,    ,            2 000    . -      51  62.2        62.1  62.2      .   -       ,         .   ?        .   ,    :-).

----------


## adianva

*consul777*,   13         (    ,      ), ,  , ,              .
        ,  , ""   ,   .
   "   
",   ,   ,  ,        , , .  :Smilie:

----------


## consul777

*adianva*, "...    "      .   -          ,     ,       .   " ,    " -              :-).

----------


## adianva

*consul777*,
... "           :-).()
  .

----------

-  914 , ,    5000       ,       -.    .
   ,  ,      .

----------


## consul777

!!!       !!!             .   , -       ,   ,    ,          .  !

----------


## adianva

**,     ,               ,         , "       ",       *consul777*,  ,   (    ,  "   ".  :Smilie:

----------

,  consul777  ,   ,      ,    ,     ,           .

----------


## adianva

**, ,        ,  .

----------


## Riana

....  :OnFire:  
             .  :
1.   15.10.2007.,  -  ,    .
2. 31.10.2007  ,    -,      .
3. -,    ,    .    .

    :
1.     140  3.
2.      020  3.
3.          300  3.

    ?    .  ,      2    (. 1  .2)..... ?? :Confused:  
   ...

----------


## Riana

,          (    )...    ,         ...

----------


## adianva

*Riana*,   ,   .       , ,  ,     ,     (      )?!  :Wink: 
   .-  ,   ,        ,       .   : "...   ",       ?

----------

Riana,    ,       ?  - ,       ,        (, )      ,        020 .6.,          ,       300,   .
    .  ,            .
 ,        (  ),       20  .    ,       ,  .

----------


## shoka

,       .   3 . 140, 150 "  ,        ( ,  )" -    ,         ,     ?
     .300  3.

----------

> ,     ?

----------


## shoka

!

----------


## Marelena

,

----------

,         .
         ,         ,   .

----------


## shoka

, :       .            ,     .  - -    " - "      .      ,         .  ?  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Marelena

,   -    . 
:        ,      ,       .      ,      -     ,       . 
     ,     .    :Smilie:

----------


## shoka

,     .  :    ?     ,      ,  -      :Cool:   :Big Grin: 
 ,  ?

----------


## Marelena

.        ,       -,        ,

----------

-  .  ()  ,            .       " ",    .

----------

:   " "...

----------

1511.
 1.  -  (,  ),
    ,   -  .
2.    900 .    ,        " ", ..    ,  "    .....",   .66.1,  %%,    ,   -   ,              .66.   .62.

----------

> ,      ,  -


    ? :Wink:

----------


## registration

100 ,   .  :Wink: 

------------------------------------------

----------

,  "   ..."        .21.

----------


## Natalia K.

23  2008.   ,  -   (   ).  24   ,  -.   .

   ,  :
 90.02   41  "-...."
62.01     90.01   "-...."
90.03     68.2     "-...."
62.02     62.1     "-...."

 -  ,   -       .
 ?
. , .   ( 2008 .)  ?

----------

-   : 76   68.2,      62.2 62.1,     68.2 76 .
   ,     ,      -       .

----------


## oxana83

, ,   ?  ,    ,  (  )  "  " (  ),       .       68.2  76..        ,    (  .)
 ,      ,  .    ?

----------

> ,      ,  .   ?


  ,        .     .

----------


## Bansay

-   ?

----------

?  .

----------


## Natalia K.

> -   ?


.    -  ,        .

----------


## Natalia K.

> .    -  ,        .


: 


> -   ?


.    -  ,           -  . (         ).

----------

,  ,     .

    .       .
      ,     . .
1.            -    (  )?
2.        ?
3.        ,             ,    -   ,      ,  ,       ""?

----------


## Natalia K.

,
1.         **   -  20-  ,    .
2.     ,   .
3.  - ,   "".
  .

----------

Natalia K., !    ,  .

----------


## .

> 3.        ,             ,    -   ,      ,  ,       ""?


      -  ?       ?   . 
          ,         .    !        . :Frown:

----------


## Natalia K.

> 3.        ,             ,    -   ,  ** ,  ,       ""?


    ,     -   .   -     (    ).

----------


## DERS

.  ,    .     .     ?     ,   ?

----------


## adianva

> .  ,    .     .     ?     ,   ?


   -  ,    ,   -      .   ,       (          )

----------


## Natalia K.

> .  ,    .     .     ?     ,   ?


-     .    -       ,     ,     .

----------


## DERS

> ,     .


    ?

----------


## Natalia K.

> ?


 *adianva*,  . (.))

----------


## nur0k

,     -    2009 ?
,         ,   " "

----------

> -  ,    ,   -      .   ,       (          )


         -  ?  ?

----------


## Evell

> ,     -    2009 ?
> ,         ,   " "


  ,     ,   ,  ,   ,         ,     ( ,  ,   ).  ,     .
1)           (  )     -    (. 3 . 168  ),        (. 1 . 168  ).   -  ,  ,    . 5.1 . 169  ,       :
-      -;
- ,      ;
-  - ;
-       ,  , ;
-  ;
-  ;
-  ,      .
2)     -        ""       (. 12 . 171  ).      . 9 . 172 :  -, ,   ,   ,    .
3)       ( ,  ,   ) -      -   .      -     ,   ,  .                ,      (. 3 . 3 . 170  ).            (   )    .
,    (     -   )  : ,   ,          (. 2 . 1 . 167  ),    -  ,     ( ,  ) -           (. 1 . 154, . 14 . 167  )           (. 8 . 171, . 6 . 172 ).
    . . 168, 169, 170, 171, 172       1  2009 . (. 1 . 9 ),        ,      .

     ,   ""   -   .   ,     ?       "",     -   -  ,   ,      .

----------

5     ...,      ..

----------


## lukochka

,  !
   2009 .     :  -  .
         ??? 
   ...       -   -,        - .

----------

"".     ,   ""... ,         ,   ,       -   ...    ,  ?

----------


## lukochka

> :  -  .
>          ???


    :     -  ,        -?

----------


## Evell

"".     ,   ""... ,         ,   ,       -   ...    ,  ?

----------


## lukochka

> ,         ,


   ,    !!!   -   -       ... !!!

----------


## Evell

> ,    !!!   -   -       ... !!!


 ?     .     ,  .      , ,  ,  172    ...

----------


## lukochka

""  (       ) :
     :            ,  -    ?    ,               , , .   -      ,     -,  , -          169 .            -     -   . ,   ,        .
    , ...   ,  .      11 .

----------


## adianva

-         -     .
     ,           , ,    ,      ?  ,    ,         , ,    ,    ?
 :Wow:

----------


## lukochka

"  -      ,     -,  , -          169 ." -      .   ,     . 
       (-    ),     .

----------


## Evell

> "  -      ,     -,  , -          169 ." -      .   ,     . 
>        (-    ),     .


     .        ,         ,    ,   .

    ? 
"    -         .               .       ,         . ,                 -       ."

----------


## lukochka

" "    - (    ), ,   , ,  .
   .  3     -     .   ,     ( ,   ,  ,     .).  ,   . 
- (   )  ?   ,     ?  ,    ?

----------

" "-    .
   ( ),           --     ,    ,  ,    ..
         - .169  .
   -       "".   !
 ,   ? 
 ,     ?     !

----------


## nur0k

-          ,  , ... 
      " ",  ,        :Confused: ,    100 %?

----------

> " ",  ,       ,    100 %?


  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> -         -     .
>      ,           , ,    ,      ?  ,    ,         , ,    ,    ?


   224,   ,         .   !  - ""      "",    .           ""        .       !   ""         .   ,     .  
  ,    !           () ,  (  )- ,             . 
  - '...

----------


## lukochka

> ,     ?     !


 ?           .
   :         ...  /...? ,  ?

----------


## dana

,        -  20 ,   .            .         20  (    ,          ,         )?!!   :Frown:        ,  ,   .   -        ,          ?       ?

----------


## blacki

()              ?

----------

-        5 ,      ,    ,    2 -  ???

----------

> ?           .
>    :         ...  /...? ,  ?


  .

----------

> ()              ?


.

----------

> ,        -  20 ,   .            .         20  (    ,          ,         )?!!         ,  ,   .   -        ,          ?       ?


   .                 .

----------


## _

> -        5 ,      ,    ,    2 -  ???


 .  - ,  - .

----------

> .  - ,  - .


  !!!      ....

----------


## _

> !!!      ....


  :Frown:  .   ,       :Wow:

----------

> -          ,  , ... 
>       " ",  ,       ,    100 %?


        ?   ,   .

----------

> !!!      ....


   ?      ,    .    -  .   .  .

----------

> ?      ,    .    -  .   .  .


  ,      ,     20 -  ,    20 -     ,    - ,   - .         -   .

----------

> ,      ,     20 -  ,    20 -     ,    - ,   - .         -   .


       - .     . :Big Grin:

----------

" "         :Wink: 
            .
     (   ).

----------

> " "        
>             .
>      (   ).



  ?  3      ?

----------

-.
  ?

----------


## Tortilla

> " "        
>             .
>      (   ).


      ?  :Wow:         ...

----------


## adianva

> " "        
>             .
>      (   ).


        ,       -         :Wink: 
      , ,    -    ,  .  ,         ,   , ,  ,    100%.

----------

-                .
           . ,     ,  .
    ,   .
     .
   ,      (        ).
,         . 
       .

----------


## adianva

> .


        ,   **   ,      ,               !

----------

> -                .


?    ? 1     " ".

----------

> ,   **   ,      ,               !



 .    ,    ,       .    ,  100 ,    -      ,  ,

----------

> . ,     ,  .


  ,        , ..           ,      ,        ?    ?   :Wink:

----------


## dana

> .                 .


,     . .      .     .   - .   , ,  62 ,    ,   ,         ,            . ,     ,    .      76  .       \       .     ,    .    , ,   ,      \   , -   .         ,     , , ,   ?

----------


## adianva

.            ,   ,       .                 .           (  , ,    )   .  :Wink:

----------

,   ,        ,   ,          ,    .

----------


## 1

> .            ,   ,       .                 .           (  , ,    )   .


    ...  (  - ""      )      ,   - ,    -  ?      ,   - ?

----------

> ,        , ..           ,      ,        ?    ?


       ,                 ,            .       , ,          .     ,       .

----------


## dana

,      ,      ,      \  ,    ,       ?    ,  .      ,     .        ,     ,  ,   .

----------


## adianva

> - ""      )      ,   - ,    -  ?      ,   - ?





> ,      \  ,    ,       ?    ,  .


      ,   ,   , .  :Wink:

----------

> ,      ,      ,      \  ,    ,       ?


  ,      :Wink:

----------

-  ,            ,          .
 ,   ,     .
      ""         ,     . 
      .
              ,  . 
   1       " "  .            "",   ,      ,     .
        .

----------


## adianva

> "",   ,      ,     .


 ,   , 
  .

----------

,    . ,       . .

----------


## adianva

,  ,     ,     ,,   :""  :Wow:

----------

> ""         ,     .


          ,           .          ,      ""?

----------

.     !
       !
     ,    ! 
       ,    ,    ,       ""!

----------


## dana

.  ,    \,   -.    \  ,       , , , ....      , .  ,      ,   - .   , ,            ,    .     - ,     5    \,           .

----------

> \  ,       , , , ....      , .  ,      ,   -


    ,    .
   ,    "    ",   ,      1-2-3-12...  .    ,      60%  ..

----------


## olech

-   ,    (. 149 ).    ,     ,   .   ,         ,          ,          ?
..       ..    -        -  .
    01.01.09,   26.01.09,  -  01.04.09
  ?

----------

> ?


,  



> 01.01.09,   26.01.09,  -  01.04.09
>   ?


  01.01.09,  26.01.09 ,   26.01.09,      :Smilie:

----------


## dana

[QUOTE=;51922220]    ,    .
,       ? -   ....       ,  ,  .

----------

*dana*,    "".  ,  ,   .             ,

----------

...  , .
  ,  .    ,    ,       .    ,    "    ".      -  ?  -   ,     -  ?    ,  ,    ,     ?  ,          ,      -       ,   ,    .    ???

----------

> -   ,     -  ?


-    ,     .

----------


## Natasel

> -    ,     .


  ,      .

          (  )     -    (. 3 . 168  ),        (. 1 . 168  ).   -  ,  ,    . 5.1 . 169  ,       :
-      -;
- ,      ;
-  - ;
*-       ,  , ;*
-  ;
-  ;
-  ,      .

----------


## DERS

,       .   !      .
         ,    ,       - .          ,   ,      .   -?

----------

*DERS*,  1  2009  ,     :Wink:

----------


## DERS

> *DERS*,  1  2009  ,


,     .          .    .        ,        ,     ? 
           ...   . ,     ,  ?      .

----------

,     .
            ,       ,            .

----------


## vasamase

!  -,   /        ? +18%  18%/118%?

----------

18/118.
 "  "- .

----------


## Astrel

,    ,    ?    ?

----------

,        .
       :    ,   ,    .
:    10     ,  -   5    ,  -      .
 ,   :
        ,       ,  ,      ,    .
     .
         ( . 435  )
 ,  ,  ,    ,         ( ,  ,  ,     ..)  ,     ,         (.3 .438  ).
      ,   ,    ,  ,      .(. 440  ).

----------


## nur0k

:


-       



N __       
"__" _____   
2008 .      
  2-6 
7 -  18/118

----------


## _69

,    " " ,       -  ?
 ,       ,     100 % , \   ,     ?

----------


## _69

,   ?
  - 60.1  - 51:-(((

----------


## Astrel

> ,     100 % , \   ,     ?


   ,      .
 ,         ,   " ", "100% "  ..?

----------


## _69

"100% "   ? ?

----------


## adianva

()    * 60.2*

----------


## Hataiiia

,     (    ),    ,     .    ,      ,          .       ?

----------


## adianva

> ,     .    ,      ,


    ,       .        ,    ,   .

----------


## Hataiiia

.

----------

> ,     (    ),    ,     .    ,      ,          .       ?


   .
 ,       ,   . 
,        ,   ,           (      ).
 ,           (      ),           . 
   ,    .

----------


## _

.          60% , ,   ,    -    ( ). ,        60% ?    ? ,

----------

,  ,     .
      ,   .  ,        .

----------


## _

, ..   :  ( ,     ), 2-6     7  18/118, 8- , 9-. ?

----------

,   .
       !
 .5.1 .169       ,      .

----------


## _

,  .

----------


## Ymn

*_*, 
 :yes:

----------

> !


  ,  ?

----------

(  )  -             ,   .   -   :   ,  ,   .

----------


## YUM

> ,  .


   ?  :"     ..."  . !      .
  . :Wink:

----------

> ,   .
>        !
>  .5.1 .169       ,      .


,     ? :Wink:

----------


## lala07

> ,     ?


,    ..
   -  ,   
-  ;
-  ;
-  ,      .
     .  -  ?

----------


## _

-     ?     -   .       .       ?

----------

> ,    ..
>    -  ,   
> -  ;
> -  ;
> -  ,      .
>      .  -  ?


 .        /  . : " ".       " , , ",   .   ,     .
      .  ,    ,       .    68.2 - 76,    76   . :Big Grin:

----------


## _

31   -,       - .

----------


## _

20

----------

,      ,   ?

----------


## mvf

> ,      ,   ?


.  ""  ,  "" - .    -?

----------

:
     ,       ,        ( ,  ),   .
(. 3     26.11.2008 N 224-)
    ....
  ,      ,     10-20....   ,         ?

----------


## mvf

> :


,     ,   .     ?   ()   ?  :Smilie: 



> 


      :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=34

----------

*mvf*,  !   ,     :Smilie:        ,         ,       (  ,      )        ....   - ....    ...
      ... ,   ....     ?       , ..        5 ,         .

----------

,                 ,     .
         " ".
 ,    ,  .

----------

** ,   !    1?     (  1, )?

----------


## _N

> *mvf*,         5 ,         .


 ?         -     .       ** ,   -     .

----------

,     ( )  .
   ,  .
    . 
 " "     ,     .
   .2 .169  , -,      ,     5, 5.1  6  ,               .    -,    5  6  ,           ,  . 
 ,        3 .168  .         .   ,        .
,   7.7  :  -   - 2009.

----------


## Prickly

-  .   -     .
     .

.   ,     2006 ,       .
  2009  .

----------

-     ,   .

----------

,    :Big Grin: 
     ,     .
       -  . 
,     ,   ""-  .

----------

> -  .


,   ,   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## juliya_b

> ,   ,   ?


    -  (: 12-)

----------


## Dinik

, , -       (  1-, 2- ...)

----------


## juliya_b

-    ,   ,      -   ,   ? ...?     :Frown:

----------


## Prickly

,      -    "" /      :Smilie:  ... ,      .

----------


## Prickly

*juliya_b*,       ,    ,       ,     ,     "" /,     ""   /;    ,     ,      "".

-------------------------------------------------------------------

-     :    31 ,  1   ""     (31- )      ,   "" .

----------

,  -    , ..   /      /   (  . .      / ,    )    /    /  .      . 1    .     -     /   !     ??

----------

> ,      ,   ?


     . -.

----------

> ,   
>      ,     .
>        -  . 
> ,     ,   ""-  .


-    . :Big Grin:

----------

> . -.


    () ?             ,    .

----------


## -

,    14,  /       ?

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

*-*, 



> 1)           (  )     -    (. 3 . 168  ),        (. 1 . 168  ).   -  ,  ,    . 5.1 . 169  ,       :
> -      -;
> - ,      ;
> -  - ;
> -       ,  , ;
> -  ;
> -  ;
> -  ,      .
> 2)     -        ""       (. 12 . 171  ).      . 9 . 172 :  -, ,   ,   ,    .
> ...


 ,    ,        2- ,   -  ,  .

----------

, .          /    /

----------


## lukochka

!!!       -... ? - ?!

----------

> -  (: 12-)


   ,  .  .
-   : -000012.
  -    .
 1: 7.7   ""    :
 =1  ("")  ("") ;

----------


## Prickly

*lukochka*,  ,      ... ( ,  )

----------

> !!!       -... ? - ?!


 1    , ,  .

----------


## 77

> ,  .  .
> -   : -000012.
>   -    .
>  1: 7.7   ""    :
>  =1  ("")  ("") ;


  ?   ? ---- ... -   .    ?

----------

,          ,       ??
     4   ,      ,     -     :Frown:      ( )   ,      ...    :Frown: 
! !

----------

> ,     .
>             ,       ,            .


,    ,    -  . 
     ( )   .
   -  1     (, )     .
 ?

----------


## --

,  ! ,   .           -.    ,              ,   , ,       ,      .                       ....., -    ?

----------

*--*,            ,         .        ,          .

----------

> ....., -    ?


    4 .     1 !!!

----------

> ,    ,    -  . 
>      ( )   .
>    -  1     (, )     .
>  ?


       ?

----------


## --

> *--*,            ,         .        ,          .


    -   ,    - -)))     - !!!! :    ,    ?      , , !!!!!

----------

**,   4 .       ...   01.01.2009.

----------

*--*,      ,     ? (  ,    )

----------

,     ,            .
   ,  .   76.5-   -! 
  .
1.            .
2.         ,   ,      .
     .

----------


## CatWoman

> ,     ,            .
>    ,  .   76.5-   -! 
>   .
> 1.            .
> 2.         ,   ,      .
>      .


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,            .
>    ,  .   76.5-   -! 
>   .
> 1.            .
> 2.         ,   ,      .
>      .


    :
    ,     .
   ,       ,   .

----------

> *--*,      ,     ? (  ,    )


   - )))           - .

----------


## --

- )))           - .    ....

----------


## mvf

> - )))           - .


 **?  ?

----------

*--*,     , ?

----------


## --

....         ,      (    )              (     )        5      .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

.     ...

----------

> .     ...


!

----------


## lala07

> 


   ,    -   -,          .         :Smilie: 
    31 ,    01.04,      , .       , ?

----------


## mvf

> 


    .

----------


## lala07

> .


,            :Smilie:

----------

> ,    -   -,          .


     ?   ?

----------

> :
>     ,     .
>    ,       ,   .


   ,      ,    .  -       .
      . 
        -              .
  ,   ,    .     ,    .

----------


## lala07

> ?   ?





> ""  (       ) :
>      :            ,  -    ?    ,               , , .   -      ,     -,  , -          169 .            -     -   . ,   ,        .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=71753&page=11

----------


## mvf

> ,   ,        .


...  ...     - ...

----------


## CatWoman

> *--*,     , ?


        ,   ,   ?

----------

> -  (: 12-)


  :Wow: .

----------

> ,   ,   ?


 ,      -   ,   .

----------


## Prickly

**,       ....    (1)    :Smilie:  ?

----------

> ,      ,    .  -       .
>       . 
>         -              .
>   ,   ,    .     ,    .


    (     ),    -  ,      1  -     (, )     ?

----------

> (     ),    -  ,      1  -    (, )     ?


 ,   -   ,       .
-    .    .

----------

> **,       ....    (1)    ?


1    .     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   ,   ?


   ?     ,           .

----------


## Esperantza

,      ((((       (
      .    ,    -  ?    1,        .          ?

----------


## --

> ,      ((((       (
>       .    ,    -  ?    1,        .          ?


      !!!!!!!.... :Wow:

----------


## Esperantza

/   15 ,     30 .       /  ,   ,   , ,     .     ,   /       ?

----------


## --

> /   15 ,     30 .       /  ,   ,   , ,     .     ,   /       ?


            ,   *         - (.*1, 3 .*168**).
,  *  -    ,    *169  ,   *         (. 2 . 169  ).,          -

----------

> /   15 ,     30 .       /  ,   ,   , ,     .


          .



> ,   /       ?


     .     ,  .    .  ,     ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Esperantza

,      ????   1 ?

----------


## --

> .
> 
>      .     ,  .    .  ,     ,     .


     ,       ,             -          (     ).     ....)))

----------


## Esperantza

)))      -   (((

----------

.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## --

> ,      ????   1 ?


 1 8.0  (    )      ,           ,        ,       (    )

----------

1 -      "- ",   -      (    ).
    - 68.2 - 76.

----------


## silnikova

...     26 ,  -   31  .  -  ?

----------


## Esperantza

,      ,   /

----------


## mvf

. 
 :slujeb:  
    .

----------

> ...     26 ,  -   31  .  -  ?


!   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## --

> ...     26 ,  -   31  .  -  ?


   5,     ,  -    ,

----------

,  ,    :     100% ,   , , 30%,      -        .       -       .      .   ,         .   ,   ,    ,          .

----------

,  ,   28,   -  31,  ,   28  31   5  ,    /  ?   ?

  .   ,  ,  ,          30%.    30% ?  
  .

----------


## grebenka

2  ,     , ,  ,  .  ,          .     ?       ?       ,   ( ,  1     ),  -   ?
 ,   ,          ?
 ,    -        ( , , ...).
     ,   -     .
  ?

----------

> ?


 .




> ,   -     .


  2 -.

----------


## Prickly

-,  . ,  , ,      (          ),   ?        ,        ,   ?  -   ,      -?

      .  ,       - -   !          ,   -       (  , ).

----------


## grebenka

> -,  .


     !   ,    . -    ( ),   (   )     -  ,    -  .       ,      ,     .

----------


## grebenka

, :  -  ,    .     -  ,      ,  . ?
(     -  ).

----------

-  ,    .        ,   ( -)    .

----------


## buharik

, ""  
      2009       " "      ?
  "  ...."

----------

(,,  ),   - ,     (18/118)   - .5.1 .169  .

----------


## buharik

:Frown: 

             ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

> - ,


 "  "?

----------

,    ,         ,     ?
    ,    ,      .

----------


## _

!!!         -   .   ., :
"   -  ,     ,        ." -    .76 
..  ,   ,   .    !!!!!

----------


## buharik

** ,

----------


## lainara

-  ,   ,    /,          ?

----------

-  .

----------


## _

#498   :Smilie:

----------


## _N

> ,  ,   28,   -  31,  ,   28  31   5  ,    /  ?   ?
> 
>   .   ,  ,  ,          30%.    30% ?  
>   .


 . -            . 
  :"  "     ,  ,  .

----------

-  .
 .5.1 .169         ,    "".
   ,   :    ,    ,    . 
    -  !

----------


## _N

> -  .
>  .5.1 .169         ,    "".
>    ,   :    ,    ,    . 
>     -  !


,  ""   .

----------


## Prickly

. , "" (100% ).
    . (,      ...).

..       /  !       ,     :Smilie: .

----------

,        (    ).

----------


## Prickly

** ,       (         ,      20 ,  60,       ).       ,   .        " "  %-  (       ), ("   ...")

----------


## mvf

> 


     -       !

----------


## -

/          .5.1 .169  ,     ,    , ..   .              /,  ?    ?        ?       :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

...     ,      .    -    .

----------

> ...     ,      .    -    .


  :Big Grin: 
   ?  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


   ""  :Smilie:         .

----------


## -

,       ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## loran08

.     .
1. 11.12.2008   1000 .  ,  /     . 26.12.2008     100 .     . .      /      2008 . ?
2.     300 .  1000 .   2008 .    2009. ,           .       700 .?       /?

----------

*loran08*,
1. 26.12.2008    100 .          68/2 76/     100 .,      .     ?
2.   ,      700 .               .

----------


## grebenka

> -  ,    .        ,   ( -)    .


,   .

----------

*grebenka* ,   .



> 1. 11.12.2008   1000 .  ,  /     . 26.12.2008     100 .     . .      /      2008 . ?


     -.
        /,    .

----------

.

----------

> .     .
> 2.     300 .  1000 .   2008 .    2009. ,           .       700 .?       /?


   .

       .

         .         . 

 :   ,           ,        .

    ,             .

                  .
 -  !

    ,    (   ,            ).      , , ,        .             .

----------


## Prickly

> .
>        .
>         .


..   (,  ,  ) ?        ? ,      .       .

----------


## belonging

200,     2009  50    /        ,,            .         .
    -   ??
  -     50?

----------


## lala07

belonging 
  ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=247337??

----------


## Olyaaa

15     15 .,  31    2 -:
1 -  10 . -   
2-  5 . - -  .
  -)
  ,     -  ,     1 7.7    . ,   ?

----------

> 1 7.7    . ,   ?


   ,    , !

----------


## YL

,     1,      -      "-"  (   !),    ""

----------


## YL

> ,     1,      -      "-"  (   !),    ""


      504

----------

*YL*, !

----------


## YL

> *YL*, !


   )))

----------

> 15     15 .,  31    2 -:
> 1 -  10 . -   
> 2-  5 . - -  .
>   -)
>   ,     -  ,     1 7.7    . ,   ?


    .  .    .     , .

----------


## _69

- ":   .     " ( I)
 ".".   (  ) 
12  2009   .  - ":   .     ".      -   ,      -.
 nas83: , ,          (   5-  )   ,     -  .
 ,       -, ..   ,            -, ,  15.01.09 .,  ..    ___  14.01.2009 .
  ,     ,         (   ),     -  ? , ..       -, ,      .
 : 1.     -  ,      ,     -.
  ,      ,  . 3 . 168   (          ),   ,        ,                 ,    ,             (. 2 . 1 . 168  ). ,    -         -  .            (.      27.02.2006  10927/05).

2.      -,          ,   .
          :
)     -;
)        ?

    . 168     ,            ,     ,    -,     .         , , ,    ,              (, ,   ).
       . 9 . 172               ,   , ,      .         ,     (   )  ,     ,      (      )    (    ).      . 3 . 438  ,   ,        ,      ,        .
 ,          ,              -,    ,        .

----------

/  ,     ?

----------

> /  ,     ?


    (    )  ,   " " (    ),  ,       .

 ,       ,    ,    .

          .

----------

?    " ".     /  ,   " "

----------

> /  ,   " "


,      .

----------


## .

.

 /       

              . . -    .   .      . .  . ..   
         ----       -----    ----  ----      -------          18/118   1525,42     10 000
         ----       -----    ----  ----      -------          18/118   1830,51     12 000


1        -  ?
2   100 %        "  "     .

----------

*.*, 
1.  
2. 
   :
            . . -  .  .  . .  . ..
,  ---      ---      ---    ---         ---       18/118     3355,93    22 000

----------

> (    )  ,   " " (    ),  ,       .
> 
>  ,       ,    ,    .
> 
>           .


       ,     ,          .     ,     . 
        (  ,  ),        ,        (: 50%   -).
      -    !
     ,   .

----------


## alina-sivest

!           ,       .          ...

----------

,     ,   ,

----------

,          .
,   -   ,   .       .
    .  :Smilie: 

       :       -.
        (   )    -     -   .

----------

,   ,  .

    ,     ,   ,         . 

      !

          ,        .       !

----------

.

        .      .      .

----------


## 86

:       ,     /  ,         ,   ,          /?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,          (,       ),      .
    ,   .

----------


## 86

.

----------


## mvf

> ,   -   ,   .       .


  ""     " "   - "1, 2, 3, etc"   ?

----------


## !

> ""     " "   - "1, 2, 3, etc"   ?


...  ...
     :  ,      4-5 ...    -      (    ...),    ?

----------


## Skif09

> :       -.
>         (   )    -     -   .


 :      ?   18.       .     " ". ,   !!!!

----------

-   -   -.,           ., ?

----------

504 ?   ?

----------


## Skif09

> ...  ...
>      :  ,      4-5 ...    -      (    ...),    ?


 
02.03.09       -    
  - (    02.12.2000  914),     .      ,        -   .         ,         .    914     . 

  ,     , -          -   ,     .   ,  ,  -     ,          .     ,    -             .    ,    (,   ..), -  - .

----------


## Drema26

/  ,         " "?         .,   /       .

----------


## Anulya

,  :   99%    100%     ,   -  -  ,      ,       , ,    ,  ,      ,   100% !    ! 
!

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## Anulya

> ?


      ,    ,     ,      ,    ,     ,    .
 .

----------


## lukochka

" -      ,          ,  ,    ." -  . 
    ( 1%,  100%)  ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    .


   ,    ,    ?
    ,  100%-       ,   99%-  50%-?

----------


## lukochka

> ,    ,


 , , .    ,   -   .  -   ,   ? 
,        5     , ..  .      -  , .. ,     .

----------


## adianva

> -  -  ,      ,


,     ,  ,    (  ),   **
-        -     .

----------

,      ?

----------


## adianva

> ,      ?


  .  ,     ,     .

    ,             ,  ,   :Smilie:

----------

,      ?

----------


## adianva

> ,      ?


 **   ( , ,,,  ).  ,        . :Big Grin:

----------


## ASD2000

))

----------

:   ?     ?    ,       ,    ?

----------


## adianva

> ))


      .  ** ,   ,     ( %   ),        , **  -    ,  **.   ,      (        ),           .

----------


## adianva

.172 
9.   ,    12  171  ,    -,     ,        ( ,  ),   , ,     ,        ( ,  ),   , *  ,    .*
(. 9     26.11.2008 N 224-)

         ()   .

 :Frown:

----------


## Anulya

,  !
    ,     100% ,  ,    ,     ,   , (  !!!),    ,    .

  , ,        ,    -     ,      ,   !  :Frown:

----------


## adianva

*Anulya* , ,  - ,         ,     . ,     -    (      ),     .   *   ,*       ,    .   :Wink:

----------


## Drema26

.. ,     /  ,           ?

----------


## adianva

> .. ,     /  ,           ?


  , .    -  ,  .  ,       , ,   .   ,  ,        , ()        (     ).
        -  .
     -  ,       ,       .     .

----------


## *

- (    02.12.2000  914),     .      ,        -   .         ,         .    914     . 

  ,     , -          -   ,     .   ,  ,  -     ,          .     ,    -             .    ,    (,   ..), -  - .  
-... - (!!!!)  ...

----------


## adianva

,             " -   "        ,  " ()  -  ".   -        ,   "  "  .




> -     ,          .     ,    -             .


    ,        ,  ,      ,      *     .*   -     "  "  ? 
 , , .
 ,  ,     5-  .......  :Wink:

----------


## Drema26

, ,      /  ,    ,      ..  , ,     /     ,        ,       ,        ,      " ".            .   ,           /           .
adianva 


> -  ,  .  ,       , ,   .


.

----------


## ESM

. 
 .          ,    -   " ",  "".  !   .    40 .       3 .     ? 
    ?

----------

?

----------


## werter

....      -,     ()  -     ... !!!       !!!

----------


## ESM

**,          -   . , ,     . 
         -    .

----------


## ESM

*werter*,      .

----------

> -   .

----------


## YUM

> ...    ? 
>     ?


!      . 
,      .  
   .
 ,  ,   ... ...   "" .  .   .
    ,     ? :Wink:

----------


## mak86

/  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .          ,    -   " ",  "".  !   .    40 .       3 .     ?


       ,      ,         .

----------


## _69

,             

 ,  ""

     ,        ,      .        ,       "" (    ).

      -.   N 30       -,    (   )       .   ,    -      .       (. 4 . 5 . 169  ).          , ,   . 

      , ,        ,      .     ,    ,  . 

    ,            2006  (  27.02.06 N 10927/05)      . " 2006      .            ,      .        ,        ", .  .          . 

              -.         ,        ,      .                .      ,       -          (    . . 4).      .

----------

, !   1:  8.1     -  ,   ,   ,        -   ?

----------

()    .

----------


## AnTaja

,       (   ,    ) ,       ..  ,    .. ?  ?
     2 ..,   ,   ,      .

----------


## lala07

> ..






> ..


,    . 



> 


     ,          :Wink:

----------


## CatWoman

.
       ,       ,        ,  ,     ,     ,     .
    ,     ?  ?

----------


## lala07

CatWoman 
.    .         .  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

,    .



> 


 **  ""?  ?  ?

----------


## -7

*CatWoman*,          (  ).    -  .  :yes:

----------


## loran08

:1. 11.12.2008   1000 .  ,  /     . 26.12.2008     100 .     . .      /      2008 . ? 

     -.
        /,    .

        1.   17.02.09.   . 76  .       -.      1.

----------


## YUM

> ...
>     ,     ?  ?


     ...    . :Wow:  
   ""     -     . :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,         .      ,           .
 ,        ......

----------


## Marelena

> 1.   17.02.09.   . 76  .       -.      1.


     -  ,      .  - .  .

----------


## loran08

Marelena

----------


## Marelena

:Smilie:

----------

,                 .?

----------


## YUM

> ,                 .?


    ""   ? :Wink:

----------


## Mamochka

> 504


  504 .      - -   " "    " "...     ?

----------


## adianva

> 504 .      - -   " "    " "...     ?


  " " -  ,  -     (  "" )

----------


## Mamochka

> " " -  ,  -     (  "" )


 ,   :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## adianva

> ,


 :Smilie:

----------

1 77 -  -,  -    27.03.09   330 .,       68.2 - 76 ).   ,  .        -         .
 30.03.    ( )  150 .   ,          76  - 68.2.     -   !
    :       - -           , ..    ,     .
  ,        ... -    1    ...

----------


## -1

,           (---...)

----------

,        -

----------


## 1980

!

, -,              3- ,         -  .       ?     ?
    :       :       3-  -     ,  ,  -    .
?

----------

> 3- ,         -  .       ?     ?


  ,         



> :       :       3-  -     ,  ,  -    .


 ,     .

----------


## marinakaraseva63

10.04.2009 10:46
     -
: . 
:  " "


 "  "    06.03.2009 N 03-07-15/39 - ,     -               .

    -

    ( )      ( ,  ,   )     <1>.

 1.    5        ( ,  ,   ),    -    .    -  .   ,       .   ,     -     5          <2>,       . ,    -     .

,     ,        - ,   ,       .       -   ,          -        5000 . <3>   ,    -     ,     ,          ,    .       ,        .

 2.  , , ,   (             )   -             5-   .     -   .   -        .           -            5      <4>.    . 120     -    ,       -       ,    .       ,      .

        ,     ()           ()  ( ).   -   ,   ,        "" .

 3.          - .          ,           ( . . 48).

 4.    1 "  (  ,  ),  "  - <5>     (, ,  )    .         (),   ,         (,  ),    -       .          ( ),    1 -      ,     ( ).

 5.    ,      (10%  18%),     (   ) :
<>    1 -     ,    7 -  18/118 (         );
<>   ,   ,     : ,    ,    10%,  ,    ,    18%.    -               .

 :   ,   , ,     ,    ,       ,  .          10/110      18/118.

 6.   -  ,   ,      ( ,  ),         .



  (, )              <6>.

 1.         ,   ,     -   ,   .                (, )  -  . , ,     (, )    ,    ,              ,       .        .

 2.         ,       ,      ,          -.  ,           ,        ,     .

 3.         , :
-      ,       ;
-       ,         .

 ,       .   . 9 . 172   ,        :
- -,     ;
- ,    ;
- ,  .

 ,        ,    ,       <7>.        (  ,   ,   ),   ,   .

-------------------------------
<1> . 1     06.03.2009 N 03-07-15/39
<2> . 3 . 168  
<3> . 120  
<4>     25.06.2008 N 07-05-06/142
<5>  N 1   ...     ... .     02.12.2000 N 914
<6> . 2     06.03.2009 N 03-07-15/39
<7> . 1 . 160, . 2 . 434  

    " " N 06, 2009

----------

-  .
    " .."
  "  "

----------

.

----------


## _21

-     ?    ?

----------

1.         ,   ,     -   ,   .                (, )  -  . , ,     (, )    ,    ,              ,       .        .
  ,   .

----------

> .


 ,   150 000 000,00 .        .

----------

. 
    ,     -.

----------


## Natalia K.

,       ,         ?     .

----------


## Ferfella

,      ,  \        , ,       76.,    \(     \     ?),      ,          \   ,   ?
   -      \      ,      ?

----------

> ,       ,         ?


   ?   -    .



> \     ?


       - .   ,     -,    1,  ,  .



> -      \      ,      ?


 ,       .

----------


## viki888

-        ,    5    ,     .

----------

> 


  :yes: 



> -        ,    5


    5 ,   .

----------


## lala07

> 5 ,


      .

----------

> .


.

----------


## Sw.Lana

,   , ..  ,      -    ?
     -.      ,  -      ,   -   .

----------


## FM

> ,   , ..  ,      -    ?


   ,      .

----------

> ,      .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

,     -   ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,     -   ....


-... .   . , , . 
 ...,     .

----------


## FM

*YUM*,    ?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ?


  ?       ,   "".
  : "   ,  - "  :Wink:

----------

........

----------

-,         .

----------

> " " -  ,  -     (  "" )


, ,  ,    " "       (       ).
 ,     ?

----------

-    -  ( )

----------


## 1961

,   ?             .

----------

> ,   ?             .


     .
,    ?
   -     , ,      ,     
  1

----------


## 1961

506.      .

----------

> 506.      .

----------

17    -     ,         -   .       ,         .
   18            -  8   .    .

----------


## sekret1905

-            ,     ?

----------

-  .

----------


## lense

, ,  .             ,      (,  ). 
  , 



> -     ,          .


, ,     30 ,    2 ,   ,      -           , ..     5 .        ,          ,   - . ..   ,            5 ,  -          ?        ,        ?

----------

*lense*,     - (   5 )     (  ).     30.06,           .

----------


## lense

**, ,

----------


## Anna___2007

, .  -    (    )      
  ?    -,      ,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> , .  -    (    )      
>   ?


  -

----------


## Anna___2007

, ..      ,    ,   ?    .

----------

> ..      ,


   .  5.1 169 .  /   ,      .

----------


## Anna___2007

.

----------


## Prickly

> - (   5 )     (  ).     30.06,           .


-. , -   ,        ,           (  ).        ?  **  /   ,    -      ,       ?   ,         -    ,   ,     5 .




> -,      ,  .


       ?   -  .

----------

> /   ,


 ,    :Wink: 



> -    ,


       .

----------


## Prickly

, .
     ,      ,    ,       " ",   / -    .
  ,  ,  


> 


 ,            ...

,   ,   :
-          ... 
-        ,    "" ( ,       ).

----------


## AZ 2

> ,   ,   :


   21  .

----------

/, - .   , -    .    . :  ,       ?

----------


## FM

> :  ,       ?


       ,     -  .

----------


## Consuelo

,            ,   -     .         -  ?

----------


## FM

> -  ?


   ,   .

----------


## lala07

FM
   ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 172..9  ...,    ...
   /   ...
   -  ...

----------


## Consuelo

> ,            ,   -     .         -  ?


   -      ? - ?

----------


## FM

.

----------

!    140000,   -.      .    ,    100000,  .   100000      .         . :  140000   100000?

----------


## Kid21

-          ?

----------


## Kid21

,    ?     :Frown:

----------

100000,00

----------


## _

,          -  . 
,   ,    1  -,        ?

----------


## _

)
     -

----------


## Pi_ton

> /  ,       ,                 /    ,    -    .   ?


-    -   -   :yes:

----------


## Pi_ton

> .   -  .  ...


    /     _0000 :yes:

----------

-   



 2009                    ,            

 2009             - 

 :   -  , 5       -

----------

,                ( " -  ")

----------


## FM

220

----------


## Mila31

!        . ,  ,    ...        .       (-  .      ). ! 30     ,     10   .             (..    30 ) ?     .    /  .   ?

----------


## Andyko

> (..    30 ) ?

----------

> 220


  190?

----------


## FM

?

----------


## Prickly

-  ,  ""  !

----------

> ?


, .

----------


## FM

...

----------


## zhanna35288

...   "" 30     ...           (   ) - ..  ...  -    ?????

...   -   ???     :   .... ????

----------


## ˸

> -    ?????


  :yes: 



 6  2009 . N 03-07-15/39
", ,      ( )    ,        (),   ,   ,  ,      (, ,  ,  ,    ..).    -     ( )         (  )."

----------


## zhanna35288

..     100%   ,      ,   -         , -  ..???

???

          ???

----------


## ˸

> ???


      ,       / (         )


> -         , -  ..???


  :yes:

----------


## zhanna35288

-  ,    ....   ,       ,                    ?????

----------


## ˸

> ....   ,       ,


  :yes: 


> ???


  :yes:

----------


## zhanna35288

??? 

          ???

----------


## zhanna35288

(      )   ???

----------


## ˸

> ???


  :yes: 


> ???


     ?

----------


## zhanna35288

1  7,7

----------


## ˸

> 1  7,7


    ,    (- )

----------


## zhanna35288

...-     ,       ....
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> -     ,


        ""?    ""     /

----------


## zhanna35288

...   ...   ....... ???  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## Prickly

*zhanna35288*,     -      -     .
     ,      .
-      ,  ,      ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## Kroki

,  -.  .  2      / ,  .     .      .         ?       ,     .  -  .    2      /   ,  3 . :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> 2      /   ,  3 .


    ? , , /

----------


## adianva

,  .- (   ** ), - .

----------


## Kroki

! ,  ,    .

----------


## adianva

.

----------


## Kroki

,  ,      :yes:

----------

,         -   (     :Smilie: ),   ,    -  ?      ? .

----------


## Kroki

.    ,  .

----------

> .    ,  .


 - , ,  ,      -   ,   ,   ,    "  "  :Frown:

----------

> - , ,  ,


    .

----------


## Pipecc

,   -  ,       ???

----------


## FM

220 ( )...

----------


## katapusina

....     ,   :Smilie: 
..  -  .   ,      .
---
     -    .  -       .          -   :yes:       )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸

> ..  -  .

----------


## Lenik

!     /.
     -,      //,    "".     !  ,         ... ,  -  ?      ,  /?
   ?     ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## FM

> ,  -  ?


   -    .


> ,  /?


    , -  .


> ?


  ?

----------


## katapusina

> !     /.
>      -,      //,    "".     !  ,         ... ,  -  ?      ,  /?
>    ?     ?


---
-   "  "..     -, ,   ?
---
 .    :Frown: 
 .   . 
 - .
---
   (   FM),    . 
       ,   .

----------


## katapusina

> ,  -  ?      ,  /?


,   ,  -   () :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*FM*, ,   .  "-  "  ,     "",    .



> -   "


  ,    ,   2  /,  .       ,     - .

----------


## FM

*Lenik*,        /       /.  /    ,     /  ,  .           .

----------


## 1

!    2008 .        ,     .   6    ,    ,     ,     .   2 . 2008 . ( )     130 000 .   20 000 .       90 000 .    13 000 .      3 ,  . .   ,   .   : 20000 - 13000 = 7000 .    .   \    .     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> !    2008 .        ,     .   6    ,    ,     ,     .   2 . 2008 . ( )     130 000 .   20 000 .       90 000 .    13 000 .      3 ,  . .   ,   .   : 20000 - 13000 = 7000 .    .   \    .     ?


,       ,    , .. 20000 .               ,      ,          .

----------


## 1

,              .   , ..    .       2 .,  20000 .,     3 .      (    3 .    )?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## Prickly

*1*,         "".       ,       .   .   ?
    (,   )     (         ),    : "        ?   !"

----------


## Prickly

> 3 .      (    3 .    )


    .

----------

20 . .            .,  .      2 .,    .

----------


## 1

-.      ,    -.     ,  .       ?     ,      .        (    )            .  ,   . ,        .         .

----------


## 1

,    ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Prickly

.           " "   .00.2009  ..2009.
    .            ,     . ,    ,  ""...

       .

----------


## ˸

> " "   .00.2009  ..2009.


       ,  *1*,  ,

----------

> .           " "   .00.2009  ..2009.
>     .            ,     . ,    ,  ""...
> 
>        .


   ?     . :Wink:

----------


## Prickly

**,    ,    " "... ( ,   "  "    - ,    ).  ,  ,  ""     ,    ,          .  ,      ,    "" (    ,       ;     ,     "-" ;    ,     ,     ""),     - ""...

----------

> **,    ,    " "... ( ,   "  "    - ,    ).  ,  ,  ""     ,    ,          .  ,      ,    "" (    ,       ;     ,     "-" ;    ,     ,     ""),     - ""...


 , ""    ,    .  .
  ? :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> ""    ,


   ?  , ?

----------


## Prickly

**, ",      .  -  "",       *" "*.  , **   , ,     ?  ,  :         ,           ,    ""  "".  ,  ,      " "    ,   *  2- ,    10-,     ,  ""    ,        ,   ,    * ;        (,   ,         ... ...     ""...).  : * ,   ,       ?*...

----------


## ˸

> ?...


 ,     ,      ,...      ?

----------


## ASW*

.     .     " ",      "    ".
 - ,   -  .   ,  ""  -        ?
   ,     ,       .  ?
  -     ..  - -   .   -  " "   "  , ( - )"?  :Wow: 
 ?      .    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> - ,   -  .   ,  ""  -        ?


,        ,    , . .       .



> -     ..  - -   .   -  " "   "  , ( - )"? 
>  ?      .    ?


    /    ,      -  -,    -  .

----------

*ASW**,  ""  ,       ,     ,     .   "  "   -

----------


## ASW*

> /    ,      -  -,    -  .


     .    -   :Big Grin: 
      ..    ,   :Smilie:   ,  ...

----------

> ..    ,


      .       -.

----------


## Prickly

** ,     ,       :Smilie: 
 ,    ,       ,       ,        .

----------

> ,


  .
 ,    ,   .

----------

-       ,    .
, - :       ?  ,         .

----------


## mvf

> , - :       ?  ,         .


 , ?     - ?

----------


## Prickly

( , -),   ( /  ) .

----------

> ( /  )


   .      ,         -

----------


## ASW*

> .       -.


      ,   ,        ,      :Smilie:  
        .   ,  ,    .        ,         ))))

----------



----------

> ?


        .

----------


## Prickly

-    .         -,      .
,     -   ,     ,        :      - (  )    .    ,        ,   ,  , ** .

----------

--!!!

  .

----------

,    -   :       2010.   ________" -     - - ?

----------


## Prickly

**,         -, ..   "" 28 ... /        ,          ,    "" / .

----------


## Athya

.  ,        ()   -  ?     -  ,       ,     .       ?

----------

> ?

----------

*Athya*, ,       .       :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## Athya

?       -  ,    ?
    :



> ,  - (  )  ,     "", ..    62-1  -    .
>  ,         "" .
>     .  01 ,    31 ,      .
>     /,     ,     .

----------

5   -,       ,   -

----------


## Athya

,      ,        ....



> 167.    
> 3.  ,       ,        ,            .
> ( .    29.05.2002 N 57-,  22.07.2005 N 119-)

----------

,    /   .

----------

> ,    /   .


  :yes:

----------


## Ola2012

/   ,     5   .   ,     . ,     .         ,     " "   " /"    .  ,      .     ????

----------

> /   ,     5   .   ,     . ,     .         ,     " "   " /"    .  ,      .     ????


 ?     ?

----------

> ,     .


  :yes: ,   .



> ????

----------


## Ola2012

,      . ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    .                 "-  " (1 V8.1)    , ,      .    ?

----------

> ,    .                 "-  " (1 V8.1)    , ,      .    ?


    ?

----------

> ?


,    .    ,     .     .            ?

----------

> ,    .    ,     .     .            ?


  ?
 ,  -    .

----------


## .

, , . :Smilie:       ? , ,     . :Redface:

----------


## Athya

-          ,   ?    15    ?

----------

> , , .      ? , ,     .


 .   ,       ?
    ,        .

----------

> -          ,   ?    15    ?


  ,    -  . :yes:

----------


## Athya

,   ? :-)

----------

-, , .     .
   -  -,     .  :Wink:

----------

,       
 ,           ,            .      ,   ,   ,        .         .  ,     ,    .          ,   .
 ,     ,                .  ,          .
    ,              .         .

----------

> ,       
>  ,           ,            .


 -  .   ?
      /,      '     .
    /,    ,     ,         .
    ?

----------

,     ,       -      ,      .

----------

> ?


 .       ,        .

----------

,
  ()    .
,            (,    ). ?
    . ,   ?    ?

----------

> ,            (,    ). ?


,       :Smilie: 
(     - )
 . 171 . 12

----------

, .  ,    .     (, ,  -   )    .     .    ,     ,      ?    ?

----------

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


,    .      ,   ,     :Smilie: .      .         ,    -  ...

----------

,    ,

----------

-?   ?      ?    ?
      ,   ,         .

----------

> -?   ?      ?


   ,    



> .

----------


## _N

. ,    .  -    .      2008 .,          .                  ...

----------


## GH

,

     ?

 :
1.    250000= ;300000= - 550000.("   ).
2. :    -450000=.
3. .50000=-         -    .

  : .      ,     .     .
     ,       ,    .      -       ....            ...  - .     , .
 .. ,         ,           ?.    ....    .

----------

- , -     .
 ,              .       ,    ,    .

----------


## Galateya

,           -       4  2009 .     .          1  2010 ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Galateya

> .


. :yes: 
,   10/12/09       01/01/10     10/12/09?

----------

, ,   ,           : "      3  31.01.2010 ."?
 ,   ?

----------


## mvf

> ...   3  31.01.2010 .


   -  _   ( , ), _ .

----------


## _N

> , ,   ,           : "      3  31.01.2010 ."?
>  ,   ?


, ,  ,  -   - ,        ,    ,   ,    .

----------

> *mvf* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				:
>    ...   3  31.01.2010 .
> 			
> 		
> ...


   ,  ,       ?

----------


## mvf

"".

----------

> 


    " ", " ", " ".
    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

2009 ?
 :Wink: 

 , ,     ,     ,          :
1.  ,      (-,     , ..       )?    .      ?

2.   (  ,  ,    ),                     ?

----------


## FM

1.. / -   .
2.       -.

----------

,           , ..        ,       .     100   .          ?

----------

>

----------


## tinkaer

> 


       -   :Wow:

----------

-       -? :Hmm:

----------

> -       -?

----------

...
  ,     ,     .       /  ,   ...     -    .        ?
  ?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------

.    .       - .   .

----------

... ...    ... ,    ...

----------

...    ! !       ...

----------

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
        ?

----------


## diademina

-  .76   68.2)
   -   (   5  -        )  -12.
      -    .
    -       

       76..
  !
?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

.   1 7     - (= ). 
  ,    ,  ,       .             (    )        .      .    62 ,   -,    ,  - .
   .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> 76..
>   !
> ?


      76.?
       ?  
        ?

----------


## diademina

-

----------


## diademina

)
1)    5.90 = 5   + =0.90
2)  -     5.90
3)  5.90
4)     (   )    5.90(=0.90)
5)    -         ) -5.90
            -                       ?)))))                ?))

              ?            ?
+                       ?    ?

----------


## diademina

?   ?
             )           
07.05.10 2             )))

----------


## diademina

))))))        ?))) :Wow:

----------

> 5)    -      ) -5.90


 
   -    

-     
-

----------


## adianva

> )
> 1)    5.90 = 5   + =0.90
> 2)  -     5.90
> 3)  5.90
> 4)     (   )    5.90(=0.90)
> 5)    -         ) -5.90
> *            -       *                ?)))))                ?))
> 
> ** ?            ?
> +                       ?    ?


      -,     ,    -     .       -(     ),     (   ) -  ,        .,       ,  .
   1,            /,   ,    , "      "

----------


## diademina

> -


      ,    . 9),    ?
            ))))          ?
                              ))

----------

> 


    - ,      76. - 68/
     "   "

----------


## diademina

> -,     ,    -     .       -(     ),     (   ) -  ,        .,       ,  .
>    1,            /,   ,    , "      "



      -                         )

----------


## diademina

)))) :Smilie: 
  -         )))

----------


## diademina

1       (,)))                        ) :Smilie:

----------


## diademina

-             -               ?
          ((((
 ?
         -                         ?
              ?

----------

> 


?



> 


  ?

----------


## diademina

:

1)                        51          -             62.2
2)             62.2         -              62.1


3) 
            62.1         -              90.1.1

----------


## diademina

:
1) 
2) 
3)-   ()(      )
4)-    (      )
5)  
                     )))

----------

> 1)  51 - 62.2
> 2)   62.2 - 62.1
> 
> 
> 3) 
>   62.1 - 90.1.1


   ?

----------


## diademina

-   62       1.18     2.36       )

----------

> -   62    1.18  2.36     )


 ...  ? ,     :Wink: 
   ,

----------


## GH

,    -     ..     ,  -: ,     ...    . ...  ,  ,-  .!

----------


## diademina

> ...  ? ,    
>    ,


))           ))))
         ))          62.1   62.2))

----------


## Galateya

, ..          ,    -    ..   ,        ?  /   ,       ?

----------

,  ,       -   .

----------

> ,  ,       -   .




 , ,          ,    ?    ?

----------

-  , ,   ,  -        ,   .

----------

> , ..          ,    -    ..   ,        ?  /   ,       ?


  .

----------

01.01.2009 .     ,  /  . 
/   ()      .

----------

(   ,       /  ,  ,    ,     ,     /,        /     )

----------


## katapusina

> (   ,       /  ,  ,    ,     ,     /,        /     )


     -      -  .
      -.
 -       .
  ,     ,     - ""   - (   ).   .
     -     ,  .

----------

> -      -  .
>       -.
>  -       .
>   ,     ,     - ""   - (   ).   .
>      -     ,  .


  ()     ,  ,     ,         / -    / ,   , 
 /     ,

----------

/  ,      ,     2 /   :Smilie: .  ,   .          ,   .    /  ,   5  ,     ,  .

----------

, ,  /     (  ),        " "?

----------

> /     (  ),        " "?


  .    ""  ""

----------

-        (1 ).




> .    ""  ""


  , ,  5%???
,    -     .
       -      .   " ".

----------

> -        (1 ).


      ,    ,  1     :Wink: 
  - :
 169. -
5.1.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   ,   : 
4)    ( , ),  ;

----------


## Prickly

> .


   ....     ,     ,    ,     "",    ,    ...         ,     ,   ,       (..  ).  .




> -      .   " ".


   -!




> , ,  5%???


-     ,  ,       " - ",  _"/ 123  01.02.2010 (5% )"_

----------

> -     ,  ,       " - ",  _"/ 123  01.02.2010 (5% )"_


   ,     1  -    -.  :Smilie: 
      .
  -  .
       .  :yes: 

    -     -...      !

----------


## .

..    ...     ,       ...   2 ...,      3...  ...  .  ...        ..         ..,      ,     ..... ..  ..   ...?

----------

> ,     .....


,   ,       -

----------


## Klx

: 17.05. 2010   /  , ,   .  (15.11.10)   /,  .      2 .,       2 . 2010.       /?    15.11.10     17.05.10.

----------

> 


 



> /


17.05.2010

----------


## GH

.   .  :
      ,    .   .

----------

> ,   .


-    5 .      5   ,  -   .
 ,               .

----------

/  ,      100 . .,      600 .  (   ), .       500 .,         200 . .        300 .

----------


## Prickly

""     300 .

----------

? (   ,  /    ?)

----------


## Prickly

-      - ( ,       " - ").       -  .     .

----------

,     "  ......",   ""?
          ?

----------

> ,     "  ......",   ""?


 .   ,

----------

,  !

----------

-      . 169

----------


## GH

> -    5 .      5   ,  -   .
>  ,               .


,     ...  ,  ,     :    5    ,    ....   -    -  .  ...  -   ,    ,        -99,9%
,    .          ... ...    ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------

> ... ...    ,    ...


      .   7,  8 (    )

----------


## Laimuna

.
   -  .    ,       .   ,   500    10- .       .
   ,        .
    ,   ,         -?
   ? 
   ?    ,   ,       .

 .

----------


## Prickly

*Laimuna*,   ,       /   ,    ... ?

  :  - .    ,         5-   ,    /  . ,    ,     ; ,      5- ,     (   /),   ,  ,    ""   .

   ( ?)   , ..    : "  5- " - ..       ,   ,   3-,   .  ,      ,   .     31  - ,  /  31-  (, ,    5   ).

----------

> [B]   ( ?)   , ..    : "  5- " - ..       ,   ,   3-,   .  ,      ,   .     31  - ,  /  31-  (, ,    5   ).


,        ,     - ,   .
 ,    10-,        -  14-?

----------


## Laimuna

> ,        ,     - ,   .
>  ,    10-,        -  14-?


,   , .

  Prickly!!!

----------


## Vics

.           /. -    ,  -       10.03.2009  10022/08
_,       ,      ,    _

----------


## Z0L0TK0

.        (2500 ).       .  ,       .    . -    ?

----------

> -    ?


  :yes:

----------


## Prickly

,      .         .  .     76- :

 76                  ,       60-75...

           ...    30 ...
     ,    ""   ,   ,           .

  -       -       .

     ,     .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

3 ,  :
1.      3 .
2.         3 . ?

----------

Prickly,    ,

----------

Z0L0TK0,     ?

----------


## Prickly

,  ,          ...

Z0L0TK0,  3-           -  241  (  )?  , , ,   , ..    ,     .

----------


## Z0L0TK0

,   !
       .        .        .     /  .      .            .       - .   




> ,  ,          ...


  :yes:  




> Z0L0TK0,  3-           -  241  (  )


  :yes:  !

    ,     .    3 .
           ?    3  ?

----------


## Prickly

> Z0L0TK0,  3-           -  241  (  )?


 ,     ,    ...
         628/625,   ,     , ,    (, ,  )




> ,     .    3 .


 ,    ,    76.(5, 6, 7  ..)      ,   " ",   "".       "  "  "  ",    ,    .

        -   ?    ...

----------


## Prickly

... ,      ,   : "   /    (3-  2010)  ()     (-)    (1-  ..  2011).      ,   3-     .

----------


## Prickly

... ,        ,            ,     .

----------

,  ...    -  ?   1  ...     ...  1000   ?     ,       ?

----------


## Prickly

,    :     ,  ,   ...     :        ,      (     /  31       ,    31    ,      1   ), ..       .

----------


## Nia

- ?   ?    ?       ?

----------


## Prickly

:      /    ,       .

,  ,      :Smilie: .        .

      ,    .

----------

> :      /    ,       .

----------

!  )))

----------

,  ... -       5    ,    ?      ?

----------


## Prickly

5 ** .     .    . 31 ,        " ",     - 31- .

----------



----------


## big2002

, ,         ,    -  ?
   .
      ,   ,   -     ?

----------


## mvf

> 


 .



> 


  ""  -    (  ).

----------


## ironiya98

.      -  ,     -      ,    ?  -12?,        .
      ?

----------

.    (  )  2010 ,     ,   /  ,    ,   .  ,   2011 ,  ,        ,         .       ?       ?    !!!

----------

> ,   2011 ,  ,        ,         .       ?       ?


,    ,

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

,       -  ,         (         ).

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> ,       -  ,         (         ).


    -    " "

----------


## Prickly

*Sovnarcomovec*,     , ..       (   !).   -  ,    ,       .

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> *Sovnarcomovec*,     , ..       (   !).   -  ,    ,       .


    - ?
  -   "   ",       -?

----------

*Sovnarcomovec*,    -

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> *Sovnarcomovec*,    -


     -    ,    "         "?

----------


## Prickly

:



> 5.1.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   , ** :
> ...
> 4) *   ( , )*,  ;


 "" -   ""! "",      ,       -  !

----------


## Prickly

> -?


:      (   -),   ,    -  .      ,        2-  6-  10-11.        ,    ,     -   .

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> "   "


 Prickly  #903   -   ?

----------


## Prickly

*Sovnarcomovec*,       ( )    ?    ,      ,  .     -     /!      200!  201  - 200   + 1    ().

  - "" -   ,      ,     /            .
(      ,   , ..   )

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

> *Sovnarcomovec*, 
>   - "" -   ,      ,     /            .
> (      ,   , ..   )

----------


## Prickly

*Sovnarcomovec*,   /       .    .      ,         /    .

----------

(   ,  ,       ) ,    -      ,      ("   " -          ),   "      -       (    ).  , ,    ,    ?

----------

> ("   " -


     ,    
"4)    ( , ),  ;"

  ,     "" -

----------

..   -   1      (,     ),     ,  ,  ?

----------

> ..   -   1      (,     ),     ,  ,  ?


.        ,

----------

,  !!!

----------


## Prickly

,          ,       (      ,   ,     ).      ,     ?  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,      , , ,   -  ...

.. ,  ,  -     ,     - ,    .        /,    (  ,     ,      ) -   .  ,  /           5 .

----------

> 


    ,    ,   ,       ,   .

----------

169  
2. -              ,   5, 5.1  6  .

  -,          ,   (, ),  ,   (, ),  ,  ,       ,  ,           .

----------


## Rain8

:         /  .      . ,       . , ..      .     /  ?
  ))

----------

. 
                 .

----------


## Rain8

,      ?      ,       .
  /    ,   ,    ))

----------


## Prickly

*Rain8*,    ,   ,          .               .       ,       (    ) -      .     ,     (      " ...")

----------


## Rain8

Prickly ,    )) ..      , ?

----------


## Prickly

*Rain8*,

----------

,           .         ,    ....

----------

> 


 ?   ,     ,      (,      )

----------

[QUOTE=;53259395] ? QUOTE]
  .
    .

----------


## Rain8

, , ,    ,       ,       .          "   "   ))

----------


## Rain8

, ,       :yes:

----------


## Inna_Lozan

! ,      .
  2010   .    2011 (    )    ..     (      2010 ).      .  (  ,          ) ?      -     ?

----------

*Inna_Lozan*,     ,        ?

----------


## Inna_Lozan

.

----------


## Prickly

**,   ,     (    !)    ,          .  , ,     ,      .

*Inna_Lozan*, , .    .       ,      . ,  ,   ,  ,        / (..        ),     .
,   -    .     ...




> -     ?


      ,   .      .

----------

> ,     (    !)    ,


,              :Cool:      ,  ?   " ",       

*Inna_Lozan*,     ,       ,         (  ,  ),     -,       ,    .

----------


## Prickly

**,      ,      ,    " ".   ,    .        .   -      ,       -   ?

 . ,     1 . .   2 . .      .  31     118 . .    18    ,              .    -      "",   " " ( 625 ). -      ?     "...   **  ".      ,        "    ".   ,     ,       .

 :    !

----------


## Prickly

> " ",


 , 31     ,       ,   .  2    ,  ,    "  "   .
  ?

----------

,  20 (    ),       -       ,   .

----------

*Prickly*,     *Inna_Lozan* 



> , 31     ,       ,   .  2    ,  ,    "  "   .
>   ?


  99.99%    ,     ,      ,

----------


## Prickly

**, "   100%"                  (""   ,   -,   , ),      : "     ?".             (  /, "/",    !).

 ,     ...    "".        .

----------

*Prickly*,      ,    ,        .
         .

----------


## Prickly

> 


    (  -   ,       ),    ,   .      .           .
        : 


> "",   " " ( 625 ). *-      ?*     "...       ".      ,        "    ". ** ,     , *      .*


   :  ,    ,          (       ) -       .     0,01%    - *   "   "   !*      ( ): 
1.              ,        ?
2.         ,               ,      .
        ,          ,   (  ,    )    .       ,  - ,    ,         , ..       .    .

** ,   , ** **  (    )  .         -    !   ,  ,    ,      : " "  " ".      -     ...      "".

*Inna_Lozan*   ,     ,               ... 

..  ,            ,  .      ,    ,    ,          ,    .

...       ... ( ,      , : "     ,  ..."  ..

  !

----------

> ,            ,    .


   ,  ,   **    .
*Inna_Lozan * 



> 2010


   ,   ,   .  ?
         " ,        ( ,  ),   "
   ,

----------


## Inna_Lozan

,     ,      .     2010      ,      .        ..             .           ..           .            ..  ?       ..    ?

----------

> ..            .           ..           .            ..  ?       ..    ?


     .     ,    -  .    ,    ?       -,        ...

----------


## Prickly

> ..    ?


, ,  ,   "". ,  - ,    ,     /     ,     ,      ,    (     -         5    , ..     ).

**,     .        ?  (φαντασία  )  ,    , ** ,    .     **  (      )   _"    ,  ?"_            ,    ,   ?    ,  ,   100%    .

----------

> ,  ,   100%    .


   . 
           " ", ""  ", " ,    "  ,    .      ?

P.S.  -   ,

----------


## Niy

,     : -    ,   ,   ,              .                 ?    ?

----------


## Prickly

*Niy*, ,         -  ,     -  .    ,   ,       - .   ,   ,

----------

.  -  ,      .
 ""  ""   ?   .

----------

> -  ,      .
>  ""  ""   ?


 - ,  -

----------


## Prickly

**,   :Smilie:    : ""  "" -

----------


## nat020784

-,  1  8. . :   -   83200 . 05.03.11,   10.03.11    82800 .  - 400 ...  83200   /  ,    /     400    /  .              !!!!Sos!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  ,    -  ,              -

----------


## nat020784

,.   400    ?      1                    :Frown:

----------

400     62/2, 76 - 0,19 (400*18/118)

----------


## nat020784

,   1 8 ?

----------

.

----------

> .


            82800   400        ,       2     83200  400    .
        -    2     82800   400 .
    ,       ?      )  :Frown:  1 8  2- .

----------

51  62/2   83200
76/  68/2            12 691,53

90/3   68/2             12630,51
68/2   76/            12630,51
  62/2  400,   76/ 61,02



> 76 - 0,19 (400*18/118)


 .
       83200,00   82800,00
     82800,00

----------

> 51  62/2   83200
> 76/  68/2            12 691,53
> 
> 90/3   68/2             12630,51
> 68/2   76/            12630,51
>   62/2  400,   76/ 61,02
> 
>  .
>        83200,00   82800,00
>      82800,00


..     -  83200      82800,       82800?

----------

** ,            .

----------


## nat020784

,,,  400      ?

----------

> 400      ?


  .   83200 -   .
         82800

----------

-,    ,   ?????

----------

> -,    ,   ?????


 :    -      .

----------

3

----------

\  ,     :



> .           /. -    ,  -       10.03.2009  10022/08
> _,       ,      ,    _


 -,    ,     ,     - ?  ,    ?

----------


## Prickly

:



> 15.    
> 
> 
> 
>  106.   
> 
> 
>       (      )  (  ) ,     ,      .





> 108.         
> 
> 3.                      ,   .





> 110.      
> 
> 
> 1.       ,       .


 


> 16.


         :




> 120.          
> 1. *       ()   ()  ,        * ,     ,   2  ,
> ** .
> 2.   ,    ** ,
> ** .
> 3.   ,      ,
>           ,      .
> *                  ,   -*,       ,  (       )        ,         ,  ,  ,      .


  :  -  ,    -        /     ,       =      -?

   ,    -     (      "-"?).
 ,              ,      ...    ,         ,     -     .

----------

Prickly, !
   !

,   \  ,      ,    ,      .,        (..  ).   -  ??

:   1   \,     1-  .   :    (..    \ ),  \ ,     ,     ...

----------

**,       ,     . ?     ,  . 4 .120     .

----------

,      -   :
 120 
                  ,   -,       ,  (       )        ,         ,  ,  ,      .

,      : 
              . 
  ,     (   ?)          ?  - ??

----------

,        .   ,      ,     ,        .

----------


## 1

:Embarrassment: 
  ,       50%              .        100%,         . /        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Prickly

* 1*, -     (      ,          ).         100% ,   50,        ""      "" /,      . ,          .      " ",       ,        .

----------


## 1

> * 1*, -    .         100% ,   50,        ""      "" /,      . ,          .      " ",       ,        .


   "  (  ,  ),  "     -  ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Prickly

" "    .

: 


> 5.1.  -,    ,        ( ,  ),   , ** :
> 
> ...
> 
> 4) ** * ( , )*,  ;

----------


## 1

,  /        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Prickly

* 1*,   " "         " - ",       %% .

----------


## Prickly

* 1*,    ( )  ,      ,   .
 . - ,  . -  .

       ,       ..
     :



> ,   -,                   11  2011   30  2011 ,   :
> 1.  
> 2.  
> 3.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>                                         //
> ...


    .   .

----------


## 1

> ,       ..
>      :
>     .   .


    ,

----------


## Prickly

* 1*,      ,      .      ,        ..

----------


## 1

> * 1*,      ,      .      ,        ..


  ?

       ,       :Redface:

----------


## Goy

> ?
> 
>        ,

----------

> ,        .   ,      ,     ,        .


  !

,  -,       :
       ?

  ,      ,      ??
,      ,            ,    ,          (     ),     ?
   -   ? (     -   : -,       -    . ,        ,       )?

----------


## Prickly

* 1*,  ".        "" ."

**,  -  ,        ,     .

----------

> [b]
> **,  -  ,        ,     .


,    ,     ,       ...
  ,          (, ) .   ...      ...
 ,  -       :    :Frown:

----------


## Prickly

**,     ,      ,   .

----------


## Prickly

> -       :


     - !         -  .     ,       .    ,        .

----------

> - !


 ,   :  :Smilie: 

 -   ?
(       ,    ,      .   1-    ,       .    -, ..  ??)

 ,  , ..    (),     ().    -  ,   ??

----------


## Prickly

**,   -   ,    .       ,  ...   ,   ,   -     ,   .    3-        ,       ...




> -  ,   ??

----------

.    ,   .-  ,      .,   .   .      ,      .    ?         2- ?

----------

> ?         2- ?


  (   )

----------

> ,      ,      ??
> ,      ,            ,    ,          (     ),     ?
>    -   ? (     -   : -,       -    . ,        ,       )?


1.        .
2.   (, )  ,      ,     ,       .   ,      ....  ,       ,           .,    . ,        .                     ,     -     . ,           ,       ( ,  )  ..     ,      1          .         ,        ,    .     ,   ,     -  (         ).

----------


## 1

:Redface:  ,      /    ?

----------

. 168  . 5  . 5.1

----------


## 1

> . 168  . 5  . 5.1


 :Redface:  


> 5)   ()  (  ,  )    *(  * );


..     ,     ? :Redface: 

-:     ,      ,    :Redface:

----------

,     .

----------


## 1

> ,     .


  ,    ,   /  .   - **.?    ? :Redface:

----------

?

----------


## 1

> ?


      ? :Redface:       , .. :Redface:

----------

> ,

----------


## 1

> 


    ,   :Redface:

----------



----------


## Prickly

* 1*,    ... 90%    ... (  ,   "" -      ,   " "   8  "" ,  ,    ,      ).

   ,   ,       - , ..     ,    ,     .                (    ,      /,         ...,     ,    -   -     ;            ,    ,    - ,    "" ).

----------


## buhgalter

! ,      -          ,      5   ?   /   ,        .

----------

> ,      -          ,      5   ?


     .

----------


## buhgalter

**,   !  ,    ?



> -          ,      5

----------


## buhgalter

:   51 ( 1 , ).    62.2         /  ?     .

----------

1      62            .62.1  .62.2.
  / 62.2           ,      -  ,      - " ". 
      . 62.1,  / 62.2 (  18/118) .68.2.
  /  62.2 *18/118     ./ 76 .
    -        -.     .  :yes:

----------


## buhgalter

**, 


> 1      62            .62.1  .62.2.


       62.1  62.2




> / 62.2           ,      -  ,      - " ".


      ,        ,   ". "

-  ,      /  ,     ,   ,    . 5 .?

----------

,  .

----------


## buhgalter

> / 62.2           ,      -


    ,    1000, ,     2000 - -      1000!     1000 .

----------


## buhgalter

> ,    1000, ,     2000 - -      1000!     1000 .


  :      1000 ,   2000  ,   2 /  :
1)     1000     
2)   1000  -  .

 ?  ,   1000

----------

> :      1000 ,   2000  ,   2 /  :
> 1)     1000     
> 2)   1000  -  .
> 
>  ?  ,   1000


   , .

----------

> ,    1000, ,     2000 - -      1000!    1000 .


 2      ?   .    ,    1000,   -  . 
   " "    ,

----------


## Prickly

* buhgalter*,    "" 1000   76-  (   -   932    - 3  )

----------

> ,    1000, ,     2000 - -      1000!     1000 .


     ,      ,       ,  -.

----------


## Prickly

:
   ,   ,  /  ,    .  (       )? 
,   /  ,            /.   (?)   /...      ,          ?

----------


## katapusina

> :
>   (?)   /...      ,          ?


     .
 - ,    5    .
 :Wink: ,                .  -     .
   -   ,       . :yes:

----------


## dziniy

,     .

     17.7. 
     , .     1      .           -.          ,      ,    ( ) 1 ?  -            .

----------

*dziniy*,            .   ,

----------


## dziniy

, .

----------

> (   )


      1,

----------


## Taya_2011

,       ,     -     ,    -            ( ,   1  7.7 ).     "".        -  . 
  ,     .

----------

> -  .


    .

----------

> 


   -

----------


## zeity

/        ?

----------

> /        ?


    ,  ,  ,    ,     -

----------

,   914: "13.          ()         (  ,   )         -                  .    ,
         ,             ."
.. ,  ,   /          ?

----------

**,      ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53432503

----------


## Andyko



----------


## elenepl

,                    7-10 ?

----------

,  .
  ,  ,    .

----------


## milanarzamas

:
  35 000   .   .     . 
/      . ?      ..       .
 !

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## milanarzamas

35000  . .   /   35000  .. .        /     ?      ?  /     ?

----------

> 35000  . .   /   35000  .. .        /     ?


  :yes: 



> ?


 



> /     ?


 -

----------


## milanarzamas

** ,

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## SvSt

, , ,         /    (..  )...

  2011 ,       /  20.05.11 (c/    ,     ). 
     01/10/11  /,  -         2 .2011.      /.
 ,   1   01/10/11,         2 .2011...
 :Frown:

----------

> ,   1   01/10/11,         2 .2011...


.     2

----------

> /.


    ?

----------


## SvSt

.   17.7.      /  .,   .   (  )...

----------


## SvSt

> ?


  ,     . (.010 )  31 ..

----------

> /  .,   .   (  )...


   .      1

----------

> ,     . (.010 )  31 ..


  8 ,   -

----------


## LIZI

14.12.     ( )
15.12    
16.12     /

            /  ,            5 ?

  ,     ,   ?

----------

> 


 .



> /  ,            5


 ,   



> ,     ,   ?


  ,   ?

----------


## LIZI

> ,   ?


  ,       ,   ,           ""         /  . ..     /  .

----------

> ..     /  .


.     ?    ?   :Wink:

----------


## LIZI

... :Hmm:

----------

> 15.12    
> 16.12     /
> 
>             /


15.12--  
16.12-        .
           (   120  = 62.1+62.2=  )   -  .

----------


## Prickly

**, ,     ,     ... -      ,          -         .          -,     ,    -   ,   .

----------


## Prickly

- :
?

     ...

----------


## ()

()   / (     1 )      /  (  ,   ). -     .     /     ,       ",     /  "! (!!!). ,      ,       ,  .

----------


## LIZI

*Prickly*, .   1...

----------


## milanarzamas

> 35000  . .   /   35000  .. .        /     ?      ?  /     ?


 :     5-     /   .   /  100 .    /   ?    100 .   -  .      ...  1  ,    -       .    ,   -.

----------

> /   ?


 .    "",

----------


## milanarzamas

> .    "",


,    ..."    ,     ,     -      ,       "
..           "  ".     100   ?
     ,   !

----------

> ..          "  ".     100   ?


   100  .   ""

----------


## milanarzamas

**!

----------


## Prickly

*LIZI*,  , 1     ,      .    ,  7      .

----------


## mulevich1508

!         (  ,     )   50 %  13.12.2011,        ,   ,     (   )     ,       ,  ,         31.12.11  ?      13.12.11?    13       ""  ? !

----------


## adianva

*mulevich1508*, -           ,     .

----------


## mulevich1508

,   ,      ,     ?          (   50%  ),

----------


## Anna___2007

-      50%,    /

----------


## adianva

*mulevich1508*,     , -     .

----------


## Ju-lianna

- 1   " ".      "   ",  1    " ",    .             ?

----------

> - 1   " ".      "   ",  1    " ",    .             ?


  ,       ** , **   .    ,   -  ,   :     .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,  ,     .      -     ,    ,       .

----------

> ,  ,     .      -     ,    ,       .


  ,   -  ,   .     -    ,  ,    Excel  -    . 
  Excel    -          .

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ,   -  ,   .     -    ,  ,    Excel  -    . 
>   Excel    -          .


    .  ,      .

----------

> ,    ,       .


         ,               .

----------

(     ),             (     )   . 
      -     ,       .

----------


## Ju-lianna

**,        ,      ,       .

**,               . 

   .

----------


## 2007

5     ,     .  .      :Wink:

----------


## milanarzamas

(  ):
19.03.   16600,0  .. -2532,20
19.03.  /   "  (  .625) - 16600  2532,20            .
     . 
    /?  ,    /?

----------

> . 
>     /?


 -  



> ,    /?


 
     -   -

----------


## milanarzamas

> -  
> 
> 
>      -   -


1...      ()   .   /   . ,   .. ?
2.    ,   ???

----------

> ..      ()   .   /   . ,   .. ?


,   -



> ,   ???


 ,   .

----------


## Prickly

*milanarzamas*,        ,    .  ,    ,      ...

----------


## milanarzamas

> ,   .


           ()  = 2532,20.   ,  /   ,      .    /    ?

----------

> ()  = 2532,20


  ,    
    ,     .

----------


## milanarzamas

> .


 -   -  (((?

----------

> -   -  (((?


 ?   :Embarrassment: 
1 :
   118 .,   -  1  118 ,     
2 
      118 .   -  2  118 .,     
      -  1

      : 18 + 18 - 18 = 18

----------


## milanarzamas

> -  1


..       ? ..         /1.    -   ?

----------

> ..        /1


-  1   -   -  .   ,   .         .     . 8 . 171



> ?


, ,  ,        .

----------


## milanarzamas

,     .

----------

,   ,    , :  100 .,    -  1000 (   :Smilie: ),     1000.   ,   ,  :   -         ???     -       ?    (   )?

----------


## julianna01

:
    ,  130   70 . -200 
         10 , 50   80 . -140 .    2 .   ...
      60 ?   130  70? :Wow:

----------


## Prickly

*julianna01*,    .   /      -   .

----------


## julianna01

*Prickly*,         )))    )))

----------


## Prickly

*julianna01*,   ,    -      " "      (  ,    )   .    ,   ,     (  ,     -   2010 ...) 130 ,        2- ,     2-.

----------


## BuhLo

,   .

----------


## 777

- . ,            .  -  (    )   ,  (18,2)      ,  !!!  :Klerk:     .         . , ,  ....

----------

,      ,      ? -    ,    .

----------


## Prickly

**, ,     ,         . , ,    ,   (     ),          :Smilie:  .

----------


## _N

- ,    , ..           -     .  ,   ?,

----------


## NastyaPL

!
, ,    ,  -  ,      ,   -  ,  ,   -            ?

----------

> - ,    , ..           -     .  ,   ?,


  ,        .    . ..       ,       .       (   )        ?

----------

> (   )        ?


      ,     ,  ,

----------


## Blueberry

> !
> , ,    ,  -  ,      ,   -  ,  ,   -            ?


    ,     .   -.

----------


## NastyaPL

, !

----------

:    ,  10    ,   /  .5 "  -  "          ..?    2011-2012 ,    .     .

----------

> :    ,  10    ,   /  .5 "  -  "          ..?    2011-2012 ,    .     .



!!!

----------

> !!!


   .      5    (   ).

----------

> .      5    (   ).


 ? )))

----------

> ? )))


     "" :Smilie:

----------

> ""


   (((

----------

,             , ..   ,   ,       . .           ...  ?    ?

----------

,    ,         2013   .     :         ,    ?
       ,        ?       76

----------


## gnews

> ,        ?


. 
          :     ,    . 
  -      .      -      ,    - .
  ,     ,   ,     .

----------

, ,      -   5      ( 3 1  168).  : 30   ,    1       / -    .    /  30.09.14     , ,    .    -       3 1  168?

----------

> : 30   ,    1       / -    .


     ? 30 ?         30 . , ,    ,  - ,         3 .
 - 30.09:   ,    .

----------

30 ,     01 ,      /.      5 , "  -     ,      ( ,  ),           ,       ".     ,         ?     168 (   ,      )

----------

> 01


   15  ,  ?      ?
5  -    -.          
 167.    
1.        ,      3, 7 - 11, 13 - 15  ,      :
2) ** ,        ( ,  ),   .

----------


## LIZI

> ? 30 ?         30 . , ,    ,  - ,         3 .
>  - 30.09:   ,    .


    . 30 ,  ,  -.         . ,     ,   -     01 ?

----------

> -     01 ?


 ,   .

----------

> ,   .


.
  -        ?   .  ( )  80 .  -   .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


       ""   ?

----------

> -       ?   .  ( )  80 .  -   .


         ,    2, 3  .. -.        80 .

----------

> ,    2, 3  .. -.        80 .


   .
  ,     ,         () ,      ( ).

----------

> ,     ,         () ,      ( ).


   ""?      ,  ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ( ).


         ?

----------

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


 ?      .    -

----------

> ?      .    -


         .
 (    )         ,   "",     ,     :   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


   ,   .



> 


 .    ,    -.



> 


    (  ,   -  ,  )    .
-       (    ).

----------

> ?


      :




> -

----------

> :


  ? .
        ,    ,    -   80,   71??
 ,  ,    .

----------

> :


      -,    .   ( ),   .
  ??

----------

> -,    .   ( ),   .
>   ??

----------

> 


  .
   ,   ,   . .
.
   , .

----------


## anuta_tokio

> ,  - (  )  ,     "", ..    62-1  -    .
>  ,         "" .
>     .  01 ,    31 ,      .
>     /,     ,     .


 !

----------

-

----------

,  !
    (,   ,     ).  ,   -    .          .   -     ? . 169,       " -,    ,        ( ,  ),   ". ..          .
   -   .
  !!!

----------

:Dezl:

----------

**,       ,     ?

----------

"":         . ..     100 .  -    300 ,   200.

----------

> ..     100 .  -    300 ,   200.


      ,    .
  ?         ?         , ..

----------

3 ,      .  4   ,        .   . -     -       ,      ,   .     -       76.?

----------

> -       76.?


   .    - ,   /

----------

!

----------

,   ,     62.2,    76.    ?

----------

> ,   ,     62.2,    76.    ?

----------


## lenorn

! ,     : 
22.01  100 000
26.01  150 000
27.01   370 000     20.01 (     )
27.01  40 000
29.01  80 000

   -  27.01  29.01     27.01?

----------


## Server56

> 27.01?


 :yes:

----------


## lenorn

, !     -      370 000 -100 000- 150 000 = 120 ?

----------


## Server56

:yes:

----------


## rusalka2007

:  -, -

----------


## Liana_sh

!
,    .
      2-3   100% .          5      -  /    .   5  -  , ?
  , 31  2015      .   02.04.2015.       /  ???    ????   ,     "",      /    ,  31       10     .

----------


## gnews

> 31  2015      .   02.04.2015.       /  ???


 .



> ,


.

----------


## Liana_sh



----------


## Liana_sh

.
      ,  ,      8%,   92% -  .
    8%  1 .    -  .         .       "100% "???

----------


## Server56

> 


.          .

----------


## Liana_sh

*Server56*,

----------

! ,      -  ?..., 30 . ..

----------


## Server56

.      ?      62 ,   76.
         ,  .

----------

! , ,  ...    2 2014 -  ,  3      , .  2   ,    76.      ,    62.2        , .

----------

> , ,  ...    2 2014 -  ,  3      , .  2   ,    76.     ,    62.2        , .


 ,

----------

,   ,

----------


## Server56

> 


 ,    .
     .
,     .
     .

----------


## 3333



----------

> ,    .
>      .
> ,     .
>      .


    ,  ,  -   -   76,      ?

----------


## Anber

.
               .  (   )

   2015  29.01.15
 ?
1)    ()     -   29.01? 
2)     31.01.15,       -  29.01   31.01?
3)     31.01.15        -  31.01.    (   )

----------


## Server56

,   (  - )  .
     .
,     (),  ,       ,   .
   .
/            -.

----------


## Anber

> ,   (  - )  .
>      .
> ,     (),  ,       ,   .
>    .
> /            -.


 ,    -       .

  ,             29.01,    25.02 ,  31.03 
     -      29.01  25.02 -  ,   ?    5    -         .

----------


## Server56

?

----------


## Anber

-  . 
     ?       ? 

      (   )?

----------


## Server56

> 


 
  -   .  .

----------


## 1111

,      /,     5 ?
 ?    1?   ?

----------


## Liana_sh

,  !
, !
25.05.2015      14000  ,   .   30.05.2015   -  . (     ). 02.06.2015     7000,  .     7000 .      7000   (   !)    ?       14000   ?????
.

----------


## gnews

> 14000   ?????


.

----------


## Liana_sh



----------


## KsuMir

,  !
      ,   -         ,        (),     , ..   -      .          62.02.       76,           -                 62.2 /118*18 = 76 .?    -        - (,     ,  ,     ,    ). !

----------

,        62.02,       76 .   /  ,    76 .    .      /     .

----------


## KsuMir

!   ,       62.02   ,    76       ?            62.02  76  ?

----------

.62.02       /    (  ).  76      ,   ,       . 62.02.     .    ,       .

----------

> /  ,       ,                 /    ,    -    .   ?


 .         -  ,     -       -

----------


## -13

> 1 ,   .


            .  1  ,   .

----------


## -13

> .         -  ,     -       -


    .    .    ,   .

----------


## Julietaz

! 
 ,        200 000 .  26/06,           (  )   90 000 .   -     5 .     -     110 000 .  30/06,     -    200 000 .?

----------

*Julietaz*,        (   ?),     110 000,

----------


## Julietaz

> *Julietaz*,        (   ?),     110 000,


       ?
 ,   .

----------

> ?






> ,   .


1  = 1  .    ,    ?

----------


## Julietaz

> 1  = 1  .    ,    ?


.      ,      -  :  200 000 .  110 000 .
,     ,    -    200 000 .,              (),  -    ?

----------

*Julietaz*, ,    ,    .          
  ,    ,   ,   ,    -

----------


## Julietaz

!    :Smilie:

----------

